# Waterscapes



## jrista (Sep 4, 2013)

The title says it all! 

Here is my first. Small creek cascading down a mountainside near Long Lake, in the Indian Peaks Wilderness area of the Colorado Rockies. The entire creek was shrouded in yellow and light purple flowers.

*Gear:* Canon 7D + EF 16-35mm f/2.8 L II
*Exposure:* 2s @ f/16 ISO 100


----------



## Sporgon (Sep 4, 2013)

Catrigg Force in North Yorkshire, England. At some time the stream had gone underground into a cave, but now the roof has collapsed. The picture would have been taken from inside the cave had it still existed.


----------



## cid (Sep 4, 2013)

ok here we go, some shots from my last two trips, hope you enjoy them 

Slovak Paradise V






Slovak Paradise





Bystre Waterfall


----------



## chas1113 (Sep 4, 2013)

Garvan Woodland Gardens near Hot Springs, Arkansas.

Gear: Canon 5DII + Contax 35-70mm f/3.4 
Exposure: Approximately 1/30 @ f/8 (I think) ISO 100


----------



## Ryan708 (Sep 5, 2013)

It was pretty dark and I was shooting handheld, but I like the waterfall itself.

ISO 800, .8s, F/5, 17mm


----------



## rmfagan (Sep 5, 2013)

A few of mine...


----------



## RAKAMRAK (Sep 5, 2013)

I wonder how did those rocks got arranged on the semi cliff!?


----------



## rmfagan (Sep 5, 2013)

They're cairns, a common marker along trails to guide the way. Occasionally, people like to set them up for fun as well. Believe it or not, I didn't set these up, just found them. It was pretty neat!


----------



## rholly (Sep 5, 2013)

First time posting. I thought I'd see what everyone thought.

Any and all critiques welcome! 

Rick


----------



## lion rock (Sep 5, 2013)

Two I took last weekend.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 5, 2013)

Not wanting to be outdone here's my waterscape from today. 

Jack


----------



## jrista (Sep 5, 2013)

Jack Douglas said:


> Not wanting to be outdone here's my waterscape from today.
> 
> Jack



This probably fits better in one of the wildlife threads (as it is not really a waterscape).


----------



## Sporgon (Sep 5, 2013)

Another one from me; the first boat, Derwent Water morning in Autumn ( Fall ) English Lake District.


----------



## serendipidy (Sep 5, 2013)

jrista said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > Not wanting to be outdone here's my waterscape from today.
> ...



Jack,

I guess he toad you off...so just frogetaboutit ;D


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Sep 5, 2013)

Newton Shore, Ayr.
Linn Park, Glasgow.
Craigendoran Pier.
Golspie shore.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Sep 5, 2013)

All Clyde Estuary / Firth of Clyde themed this time.

The timber ponds in the foreground, the hills of the Arrochar Lomond range in the distance.
Waves breaking over the prominade wall at Saltcoats
View from Lyle Hill over Gourock Bay
View from Erskine Bridge past Dumbarton Rock and down the Esturary.


----------



## Sporgon (Sep 5, 2013)

Lovely shots Paul. The last one is stunning. Reminds me of my sailing days out of Largs.


----------



## serendipidy (Sep 5, 2013)

Sporgon said:


> Lovely shots Paul. The last one is stunning. Reminds me of my sailing days out of Largs.



+1....Beautiful. I like your's also, Sporgon.


----------



## CarlTN (Sep 5, 2013)

Sporgon said:


> Catrigg Force in North Yorkshire, England. At some time the stream had gone underground into a cave, but now the roof has collapsed. The picture would have been taken from inside the cave had it still existed.



Very nice!


----------



## CarlTN (Sep 5, 2013)

jrista said:


> The title says it all!
> 
> Here is my first. Small creek cascading down a mountainside near Long Lake, in the Indian Peaks Wilderness area of the Colorado Rockies. The entire creek was shrouded in yellow and light purple flowers.
> 
> ...



This is a great thread, thank you Jrista! All of these images are lovely to look at.


----------



## Marine03 (Sep 5, 2013)

These had been shot with a 450D and nifty fifty as I recall


----------



## cbecklund (Sep 5, 2013)

All of these were taken on my summer trip to Glacier National Park




IMG_2150-Edit.jpg by cbecklund, on Flickr




IMG_2569.jpg by cbecklund, on Flickr




IMG_2959-Edit.jpg by cbecklund, on Flickr


----------



## jrista (Sep 6, 2013)

Great stuff, guys! cbecklund, love the super soft glow on that water, those must have been some fairly long exposures. 

Here is another from the creek that I started the thread with:





Had to actually get IN the water for these shots. My tripod was set up in the stream for most, and I was standing on moss-covered rocks with barely an inch of water clearance most of the time. I particularly like the shot above...that little spot of flowers growing right in the middle of the water was perfect.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Sep 6, 2013)

Sporgon said:


> Lovely shots Paul. The last one is stunning. Reminds me of my sailing days out of Largs.



My Dad used to sail, mainly from Troon. We chartered a yacht for a weeks sailing around the kyles when I was a kid, I remember (and have photographic proof) of a trident surfacing along side us as we passed the cock of Arran!


----------



## Pi (Sep 6, 2013)

The Tracy Arm Fjord


----------



## J.R. (Sep 6, 2013)

clicked this recently


----------



## jrista (Sep 6, 2013)

Pi said:


> The Tracy Arm Fjord



That's quite a shot!


----------



## Pi (Sep 6, 2013)

jrista said:


> That's quite a shot!



Thank you!


----------



## serendipidy (Sep 6, 2013)

Beautiful waterscapes everyone.


----------



## Click (Sep 6, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> All Clyde Estuary / Firth of Clyde themed this time.
> 
> The timber ponds in the foreground, the hills of the Arrochar Lomond range in the distance.
> Waves breaking over the prominade wall at Saltcoats
> ...




Great shots Paul. I especially like the light on the last one. Simply beautiful 8)


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Sep 6, 2013)

Click said:


> Great shots Paul. I especially like the light on the last one. Simply beautiful 8)



Cheers. Taken with my 7D, but using an ancient first generation EF 70-210 f4. The old push pull type. Not bad contrast / sharpness.


----------



## Sporgon (Sep 6, 2013)

Another from me, similar to 'First Boat' but this time without the polariser. Using a polarising filter on stitched panoramics makes life really difficult. 

Derwent Water again, English Lakes District.


----------



## Kernuak (Sep 6, 2013)

A few from me.




Rock and Fairy Glen Falls by Kernuak (avalonlightphotoart.co.uk), on Flickr



Disrupting the Flow by Kernuak (avalonlightphotoart.co.uk), on Flickr



Sunlit River Coe by Kernuak (avalonlightphotoart.co.uk), on Flickr



Mist on the Rocks at Kilve by Kernuak (avalonlightphotoart.co.uk), on Flickr



Porlock Groyne Sunset by Kernuak (avalonlightphotoart.co.uk), on Flickr

And one where there shouldn't be water.




Athelney Spillway by Kernuak (avalonlightphotoart.co.uk), on Flickr


----------



## serendipidy (Sep 6, 2013)

Sporgon and Kernuak,

Beautiful photos, all. Great Britain certainly has many gorgeous landscapes.


----------



## Kernuak (Sep 6, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> Sporgon and Kernuak,
> 
> Beautiful photos, all. Great Britain certainly has many gorgeous landscapes.


Thanks Serendipidy.


----------



## Sporgon (Sep 6, 2013)

Kernuak said:


> serendipidy said:
> 
> 
> > Sporgon and Kernuak,
> ...



+1


----------



## Click (Sep 6, 2013)

Kernuak said:


> A few from me.




Awesome shots. Simply beautiful. Nicely done Sir!


----------



## tomscott (Sep 6, 2013)

Few from me, I practically live on a lake so most of mine involve water.




Aira Force Waterfall Ullswater, Cumbria by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr




Aira Force, Ullswater, Cumbria by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr




Ullswater Yacht Club, Cumbria by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr




Ullswater Yacht Club pier, Cumbria by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr




Frozen river step, Helvellyn, Cumbria by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr




Conison Water Feb 2012 by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr




Ullswater, Cumbria, Winter 2010 by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr




&quot;Gateshead Millennium Bridge&quot; Newcastle, Night, landscape, Sage, Baltic Mill by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr




Another Place, Antony Gormley, Crosby Beach, Liverpool by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr

Have a look at my landscape set
http://www.flickr.com/photos/tomscottphotography/sets/72157629304130742/


----------



## @!ex (Sep 6, 2013)

A couple of mine...




Through the Cracks… by @!ex, on Flickr




Marvelous Multnomah by @!ex, on Flickr


----------



## serendipidy (Sep 7, 2013)

Tomscott and @!ex,

I really enjoy looking at your lovely photos. They are always top notch. Thanks for posting.


----------



## TeenTog (Sep 7, 2013)

Near Sioux falls, SD


Geyser at sunset in Yellowstone NP


----------



## lion rock (Sep 7, 2013)

A few for now.


----------



## Q8-MC (Sep 7, 2013)

Winuni by q8-mc, on Flickr




waterfall by q8-mc, on Flickr




Beautiful Nature by q8-mc, on Flickr




Digital World by q8-mc, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Sep 7, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> Tomscott and @!ex,
> 
> I really enjoy looking at your lovely photos. They are always top notch. Thanks for posting.



+1 Beautiful shots guys. Keep posting.


----------



## lion rock (Sep 7, 2013)

Q8-MC,
Beautiful images.
I especially like the "Digital World" photo.
-r


----------



## kirkcha (Sep 7, 2013)

Tumalo Falls, Bend OR


----------



## serendipidy (Sep 7, 2013)

lion rock said:


> Q8-MC,
> Beautiful images.
> I especially like the "Digital World" photo.
> -r



+1..very nice!


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Sep 7, 2013)

rmfagan said:


> A few of mine...


The rock on the last pic (where the water is flowing) looks like a face mask ... nice pic


----------



## kyamon (Sep 7, 2013)

The ultimate waterscape


----------



## lion rock (Sep 7, 2013)

@!ex said:


> A couple of mine...
> 
> @!ex,
> Great photo of Multnomah Falls, love OR!
> ...


----------



## rcarca (Sep 7, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> All Clyde Estuary / Firth of Clyde themed this time.
> 
> The timber ponds in the foreground, the hills of the Arrochar Lomond range in the distance.
> Waves breaking over the prominade wall at Saltcoats
> ...



I particularly like 2 and 4. Fantastic shots. No 2 for stopping that wave as only King Canute could have wished, and No 4 for the light. Simply lovely, both.

Richard


----------



## lion rock (Sep 7, 2013)

2 more.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Sep 7, 2013)

rcarca said:


> paul13walnut5 said:
> 
> 
> > All Clyde Estuary / Firth of Clyde themed this time.
> ...



Thanks very much


----------



## Kernuak (Sep 7, 2013)

Click said:


> Kernuak said:
> 
> 
> > A few from me.
> ...


Thanks Click. I've recently made some advances in my use of Lightroom, that I've found gives some images a bit more of a kick. One example is Sunlit River Coe, which I've improved since it was uploaded to Flickr (the original is seen here).


----------



## Kernuak (Sep 7, 2013)

tomscott said:


> Few from me, I practically live on a lake so most of mine involve water.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll have a couple of overnight stops on Ullswater in a few weeks, so it's good to see these. The place I'm staying has a shot of the Yacht Club pier (I think it was in reception), but I've never worked out how to get down there or if there is public access.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Sep 8, 2013)

Kernuak said:


> tomscott said:
> 
> 
> > Few from me, I practically live on a lake so most of mine involve water.
> ...


That shot made the guy a fortune. And still makes him a living.
Make it your own. Everybody (in the UK at least0 has seen that image on somebodies wall, it's like here in Scotland. I'm an hour and a halfs drive from the best landscape scenery on earth. Glencoe. Black rock. Loch Etive. But Joe Cornich, Colin Prior and 2'000 club photographers have done it all better than me, I would only tackle these with a genuinely new angle, or with luck, some genuinely new light.

Be inspired by the classic Ullswater print, but take that inspiration and come back with something of your own.


----------



## Dylan777 (Sep 8, 2013)

Testing out my $10 10stop filter on ebay.


----------



## Pi (Sep 8, 2013)

Somewhere in the Caribbean...


----------



## serendipidy (Sep 8, 2013)

Pi said:


> Somewhere in the Caribbean...



Lovely shot! Beautiful colors...sort of aquamarine (a mixture of green and blue)


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 8, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> Lovely shot! Beautiful colors...sort of aquamarine (a mixture of green and blue)


----------



## Kernuak (Sep 8, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> That shot made the guy a fortune. And still makes him a living.
> Make it your own. Everybody (in the UK at least0 has seen that image on somebodies wall, it's like here in Scotland. I'm an hour and a halfs drive from the best landscape scenery on earth. Glencoe. Black rock. Loch Etive. But Joe Cornich, Colin Prior and 2'000 club photographers have done it all better than me, I would only tackle these with a genuinely new angle, or with luck, some genuinely new light.
> 
> Be inspired by the classic Ullswater print, but take that inspiration and come back with something of your own.


Glen Coe will be my other stop-off, one night on the way up, two on the way back. I've never been one to do what has been done to death and I've avoided Glastonbury Tor for that reason, although it would probably generate me lots of traffic.

Here are a couple of Ullswater from my last two visits.




Ullswater Rays by Kernuak (avalonlightphotoart.co.uk), on Flickr



Ullswater Flooding by Kernuak (avalonlightphotoart.co.uk), on Flickr

Most of my Glencoe ones wouldn't fit into this topic, but there are a couple.




Loch Etive in Black and White by Kernuak (avalonlightphotoart.co.uk), on Flickr



Mist over Loch Leven by Kernuak (avalonlightphotoart.co.uk), on Flickr

And a slightly different image to the previous one, taken in the same shoot.




Eilean Munde by Kernuak (avalonlightphotoart.co.uk), on Flickr


----------



## Sporgon (Sep 8, 2013)

Hope I can get away with these being 'waterscape'. All shot with 5D mk1, floods 24-105, geese 85 f1.8, Watendlath 50 f1.4


----------



## Kernuak (Sep 8, 2013)

Sporgon said:


> Hope I can get away with these being 'waterscape'. All shot with 5D mk1, floods 24-105, geese 85 f1.8, Watendlath 50 f1.4


Well, if it's good enough for the geese...
The first one is very atmospheric, with added interest, definitely my favourite of the three. One of my ealier ones was also floods, in fact the line of trees in the middle was a road and the rest fields normally.


----------



## Sporgon (Sep 8, 2013)

Kernuak said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > Hope I can get away with these being 'waterscape'. All shot with 5D mk1, floods 24-105, geese 85 f1.8, Watendlath 50 f1.4
> ...



Thanks Richard, I like that one. It was sunrise and the swans are actually floating over the field: the river is on the right of the flood bank, normally about fifteen feet lower.

I remember the pictures you posted from the floods in the South West, and your narrative that went with them. They were very dramatic !

Make sure you post some of your pictures from your Ullswater trip !


----------



## Kernuak (Sep 8, 2013)

Sporgon said:


> Kernuak said:
> 
> 
> > Sporgon said:
> ...


I will do. Hopefully the weather will play ball. It's had a habit of being so wet, that the mountains were completely invisible in both the Lakes and Glencoe. Ironically, despite it being a very wet year last year, I actually had better luck in both May and October last year. While you should be able to photograph in all weathers, it does sort of limit options when it's too bad.


----------



## tomscott (Sep 8, 2013)

Kernuak said:


> tomscott said:
> 
> 
> > Few from me, I practically live on a lake so most of mine involve water.
> ...



Ye its just Ullswater Yacht Club, its not public access but as long as your not doing anything you shouldn't its fine, when I took those it was out of yacht season so was like a ghost town.

TBF its not the best pier on Ullswater because you cant really see down the lake, but it was such a stunning sunset earlier on in the year and It was the closest best pier to me in the time I had the sunset so I couldn't resist


----------



## Q8-MC (Sep 9, 2013)

lion rock said:


> Q8-MC,
> Beautiful images.
> I especially like the "Digital World" photo.
> -r



thanks bro


----------



## Kernuak (Sep 9, 2013)

tomscott said:


> Kernuak said:
> 
> 
> > tomscott said:
> ...


Thanks Tom. I wondered if there was another pier somewhere. I haven't had a chance to explore properly and have stayed down the Pooley Bridge end.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Sep 13, 2013)

Hi jrista, thanks for staring this thread ... nice effort. Here are a few pics made during my trip to India during July 2013 ... I wish I could have got more photos of some of the bigger/better waterfalls, but it was raining cats and dogs, there were a couple of times I thought I'd lose my life, so I 5hit myself and went back home ... it can get pretty dangerous on the hills (we call them Ghats) in Goa. Anyway, the below pics are all in-camera HDR shots, straight out of the camera with no post processing (other than reduce the size in lightroom for uploading).


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Sep 13, 2013)

2


----------



## LuCoOc (Sep 13, 2013)

Nice pics everyone. Here are some of mine.

First was taken in Death Valley: A small, very salty pond at Devils Golf Course.
The other three were taken inside Havasupai Canyon.


----------



## pvais (Sep 14, 2013)

Simple one


----------



## Sporgon (Sep 14, 2013)

pvais said:


> Simple one



Really picture, reminds me of Tarn Hows in the English Lake District; it's always misty and raining there too !

Here's one I did in the rain.


----------



## Cali_PH (Sep 16, 2013)

Nice shots folks! Here's a few of my favs from the past couple of years.

1. Havasupai, Grand Canyon, Arizona
2. Zion NP, Utah
3. Pfeiffer Beach, Big Sur, California - 2 1/2 minute long exposure w a Big Stopper - it was gray & cloudy until part way through the exposure, when the red sunset started shining through. I didn't touch the vibrance or saturation, main white, black & shadows, since it was still under exposed.
4. Pfeiffer Beach, Big Sur, California


----------



## CarlTN (Sep 16, 2013)

Cali_PH said:


> Nice shots folks! Here's a few of my favs from the past couple of years.
> 
> 1. Havasupai, Grand Canyon, Arizona
> 2. Zion NP, Utah
> ...



Image 4 is the best by far!


----------



## minu62 (Sep 16, 2013)

24-70 mm/2.8 II. 57 mm, 1/45 s, f/16, ISO 200.
24-70 mm/2.8 II. 35 mm, 1/90 s, f/8, ISO 400.


----------



## serendipidy (Sep 16, 2013)

Cali_PH said:


> Nice shots folks! Here's a few of my favs from the past couple of years.
> 
> 1. Havasupai, Grand Canyon, Arizona
> 2. Zion NP, Utah
> ...



They are all fantastic


----------



## Click (Sep 16, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> Cali_PH said:
> 
> 
> > Nice shots folks! Here's a few of my favs from the past couple of years.
> ...



+1 Awesome. Well done.


----------



## trstromme (Sep 16, 2013)

Bleifossen




http://www.flickr.com/photos/trondstromme/9439498514/#

Lønselva




http://www.flickr.com/photos/trondstromme/9181866653/#in/photostream/

The falls of Lønselva




http://www.flickr.com/photos/trondstromme/9154921318/#in/photostream/


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Sep 16, 2013)

trstromme said:


> Bleifossen


Very nice!


----------



## serendipidy (Sep 16, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> trstromme said:
> 
> 
> > Bleifossen
> ...



+1


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Sep 19, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> Golspie shore.


Something about that Golspie shore image is very intriguing ... nice pic.


----------



## Click (Sep 19, 2013)

trstromme said:


> Bleifossen



Lovely shot. Well done!


----------



## Pugshot (Sep 19, 2013)

Here are a few from Michigan's Upper Peninsula in Fall 2011. The first two are by Lower Tahquamenon Falls (the yellow color is the reflection of the color from the leaves in fall). The next one is Munising Falls, and the last one is Wagner Falls - both near Munising, Michigan.


----------



## Freddie (Sep 19, 2013)

Sunset on Lake Ontario, Clark's Point, NY - August 14, 2013
Canon 5D MK III, Canon 24-105 @ 58mm, f/11 @ 1/80, ISO 100
Pretty big surf that evening.


----------



## serendipidy (Sep 19, 2013)

Freddie said:


> Sunset on Lake Ontario, Clark's Point, NY - August 14, 2013
> Canon 5D MK III, Canon 24-105 @ 58mm, f/11 @ 1/80, ISO 100
> Pretty big surf that evening.



Beautiful shot


----------



## Click (Sep 19, 2013)

Freddie said:


> Sunset on Lake Ontario, Clark's Point, NY - August 14, 2013
> Canon 5D MK III, Canon 24-105 @ 58mm, f/11 @ 1/80, ISO 100
> Pretty big surf that evening.



Lovely shot. 8)


----------



## hotwilzz (Sep 19, 2013)

A pretty big waterscape to share, shot from our hotel balcony. Awe inspiring view for sure


----------



## jwilbern (Sep 19, 2013)

Just Hangin' Out by jwilbern, on Flickr


----------



## Cali_PH (Sep 22, 2013)

CarlTN said:


> Image 4 is the best by far!



Thanks! This is after 4-5 visits between 2 years trying to get something like this...weather & luck prevented a clear sunset the first few tries. It doesn't help there may be up to 50 or so other photogs clustered in front of this arch shooting it too. :



Click said:


> serendipidy said:
> 
> 
> > They are all fantastic
> ...



Thank you both, I appreciate it greatly


----------



## jrista (Sep 30, 2013)

Great shots, everyone! Beautiful scenes.


----------



## eml58 (Oct 1, 2013)

pvais said:


> Simple one



Lovely Image, the B&W treatment is excellent.

Some Beautiful Images contained in this Thread.


----------



## DIABLO (Oct 7, 2013)

Creek bridge


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 7, 2013)

The water-dragon


----------



## DJL329 (Oct 18, 2013)

Here's a nice sunrise I did back in April. I'm not a morning person, but got rewarded for my effort! ;D





On Flickr


----------



## DIABLO (Oct 18, 2013)

River lock, and yes i need to clean my sensor. lol.


----------



## sparda79 (Oct 18, 2013)

Light sprinkles by Sparda (AMT), on Flickr


----------



## yorgasor (Oct 28, 2013)

Here's a nearby stream on a cold morning:




IMG_1414 by yorgasor, on Flickr


----------



## Sporgon (Oct 28, 2013)

Not sure if I have posted these on CR before.

The cloud reflections shot was 50/f1.4 @ 5.6, 1/200, the second one is part of a failed panoramic, shot on the 24-105 @65mm. Both on 5D.


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 28, 2013)

Freddie said:


> Sunset on Lake Ontario, Clark's Point, NY - August 14, 2013
> Canon 5D MK III, Canon 24-105 @ 58mm, f/11 @ 1/80, ISO 100
> Pretty big surf that evening.



Beautiful!


----------



## Deva (Oct 28, 2013)

The north end of Guernsey, in the Channel Islands, one on the east coast, and one on the west (they're not very far apart)


----------



## danjwark (Oct 28, 2013)

Here is one of mine from Canmore, Alberta.


----------



## CarlTN (Oct 29, 2013)

danjwark said:


> Here is one of mine from Canmore, Alberta.



That one could be sold.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Oct 29, 2013)

CarlTN said:


> danjwark said:
> 
> 
> > Here is one of mine from Canmore, Alberta.
> ...



Word.

Beautiful colours and tonality accross the entire frame.


----------



## CTJohn (Oct 29, 2013)

Ender's State Park - Connecticut. Lovely falls with variable water flow throughout the year.


----------



## Alan (Nov 16, 2013)

Random River shoots. 
Picture 1. Rocky Mountain N.P.
2. Colorado river below Hoover Dam, bridge is Mike O'Callaghan-Pat Tillman.
3-4 Kunar river Afghanistan.


----------



## jrista (Nov 16, 2013)

@Alan: Those last two are awesome. Were you skydiving...can't imagine how you got that kind of clarify from within an aircraft. ;P


----------



## Click (Nov 16, 2013)

Alan said:


> Random River shoots.



I really like the last one. Awesome!


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Nov 21, 2013)

Alan said:


> Random River shoots.


I really like the first image ... AWESOME


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Nov 22, 2013)

A couple more taken at dusk today.

EOS M 22.
EOS M 1855.


----------



## Renegade Runner (Nov 22, 2013)

*Magpie Falls
Wawa, ON*








*Michipicoten River
Wawa, On*







*Lake superior*


----------



## Eldar (Nov 22, 2013)

5DIII, 24-105 f4L IS, 24mm, f14, 1/100s, ISO100
Krukuttjønna, Sør-Trøndelag, Norway 2012. The first day of the annual fishing trip, 1 hour before the hatch


----------



## jamiewednesday (Nov 22, 2013)

Peterborough




Sunset by jamiewednesday1, on Flickr


----------



## gbchriste (Nov 22, 2013)

Already previously posted in a couple of other forum threads but it's all I got for now.





1. 





2.





3.


----------



## Click (Nov 22, 2013)

jamiewednesday said:


> Peterborough




Lovely. 8) Well done.


----------



## Click (Nov 22, 2013)

Eldar said:


> 5DIII, 24-105 f4L IS, 24mm, f14, 1/100s, ISO100
> Krukuttjønna, Sør-Trøndelag, Norway 2012. The first day of the annual fishing trip, 1 hour before the hatch




Beautiful. Great shot Eldar.


----------



## andy (Nov 22, 2013)

Here is one from Northwestern Ontario


----------



## jamiewednesday (Nov 22, 2013)

Lovely. 8) Well done.
[/quote]

Thanks

Have another




Hello Gang! by jamiewednesday1, on Flickr


----------



## eml58 (Nov 23, 2013)

Kinkaku-Ji (Golden Pavilion) Kyoto Japan December 2012

5DMK III & 135f/2 L


----------



## eml58 (Nov 23, 2013)

Same Place, Right way Up.

5DMK III & 24-70f/2.8 L II @ 35mm


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Nov 23, 2013)

Awesome images eml58 ... both the images are superb.


----------



## Eldar (Nov 23, 2013)

eml58 said:


> Same Place, Right way Up.
> 
> 5DMK III & 24-70f/2.8 L II @ 35mm


No animal with tusks or teeth???


----------



## eml58 (Nov 23, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Awesome images eml58 ... both the images are superb.



Thanks Rienz



Eldar said:


> No animal with tusks or teeth???



Ha Ha !! Your right, it was one of those quite moments, Japan's very much the "get in touch with the inner self", and stuff like that.

Of course they do have "Snow Monkeys", they hang about in the water so almost cover as "Water Scape's", and they definitely have teeth.


----------



## jamiewednesday (Nov 23, 2013)

eml58 said:


> Same Place, Right way Up.
> 
> 5DMK III & 24-70f/2.8 L II @ 35mm



Now that is rather nice


----------



## Click (Nov 23, 2013)

eml58 said:


> Of course they do have "Snow Monkeys", they hang about in the water so almost cover as "Water Scape's", and they definitely have teeth.



Awesome image. Great Shot Edward. 8)


----------



## Renegade Runner (Nov 23, 2013)




----------



## Eldar (Nov 23, 2013)

eml58 said:


> Of course they do have "Snow Monkeys", they hang about in the water so almost cover as "Water Scape's", and they definitely have teeth.


Very nice portrait, with very nice colors. I have planned to go and see these monkeys, but every time I´m in Japan its stressed business and no time to deviate from schedule. But next time ...


----------



## stochasticmotions (Nov 23, 2013)

Whitehaven beach, Whitsunday Islands - Canon 1DIV, Tamron 24-70 f2.8 at 24mm, f/7.1, 1/640s


----------



## eml58 (Nov 24, 2013)

Eldar said:


> eml58 said:
> 
> 
> > Of course they do have "Snow Monkeys", they hang about in the water so almost cover as "Water Scape's", and they definitely have teeth.
> ...



Hi Eldar, well worth the effort, I spent 3 full days on the Monkeys at the Jigokudani Hot Springs near Nagano. We went in early January to ensure we had Snow, really cold had -20 on one day & no Snow, but 2 days of -5 with Snow, but for someone from Norway it's probably just another winters day. I arranged and did the trip with Martin Bailley and his wife, Martin does scheduled trips during January & February but this was a private trip including Kyoto, Osaka and Shirakawa-Go (Lovely Historical village in a valley), great trip, I'm doing it again in January 2015 with Martin but this time also up to Hokkaido for the Eagles & Whooping Cranes.


----------



## eml58 (Nov 24, 2013)

Rinca Komodo Indonesia

My Youngest Lad taking a breather on the surface.

5DMK II & 8-15f/4 @ 15


----------



## eml58 (Nov 24, 2013)

LeMaire Channel Antarctica June 2011.

This Image was the Front Page for Tattler Traveller magazine First Edition 2012.

5DMK II & 24-70f/2.8 L V1 @ 24mm


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Nov 24, 2013)

eml58 said:


> LeMaire Channel Antarctica June 2011.
> 
> This Image was the Front Page for Tattler Traveller magazine First Edition 2012.
> 
> 5DMK II & 24-70f/2.8 L V1 @ 24mm


STUNNING! ... now wonder it was the front page pic ... CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Nov 24, 2013)

Renegade Runner said:


>


I like how you composed this pic ... the arched trees, behind the little bridge, look like another bridge giving it a unique depth to the image ... I would've cloned out the branch which is sticking out in the foreground, regardless it is a very beautiful image.


----------



## eml58 (Nov 24, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> STUNNING! ... now wonder it was the front page pic ... CONGRATULATIONS!



Thanks Rienz

This was the Cover Shot.

Inside 11 Page Story & Images was the 2009 North Pole trip & 2011 South Pole/Antarctica trip, both trips I did with my 2 Sons.


----------



## Pi (Nov 24, 2013)

eml58 said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > STUNNING! ... now wonder it was the front page pic ... CONGRATULATIONS!
> ...



Wow! Great image!


----------



## Renegade Runner (Nov 24, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Renegade Runner said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Thank you for your comments. I never really thought of removing the branch from the foreground. It's worth giving it a try.


----------



## jrista (Nov 24, 2013)

Renegade Runner said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > Renegade Runner said:
> ...



Definitely worth it. Photoshops content-aware tools should make pretty short work of it. Good thing you can get PS+LR for $10 a month right now if you don't already have it. ;P


----------



## candc (Nov 24, 2013)

jamiewednesday said:


> Lovely. 8) Well done.



Thanks

Have another




Hello Gang! by jamiewednesday1, on Flickr
[/quote]

very nice


----------



## serendipidy (Nov 24, 2013)

stochasticmotions said:


> Whitehaven beach, Whitsunday Islands - Canon 1DIV, Tamron 24-70 f2.8 at 24mm, f/7.1, 1/640s



Very beautiful photo!


----------



## serendipidy (Nov 24, 2013)

eml58 said:


> Rinca Komodo Indonesia
> 
> My Youngest Lad taking a breather on the surface.
> 
> 5DMK II & 8-15f/4 @ 15



That is so cool...What a great shot.


----------



## serendipidy (Nov 24, 2013)

eml58 said:


> LeMaire Channel Antarctica June 2011.
> 
> This Image was the Front Page for Tattler Traveller magazine First Edition 2012.
> 
> 5DMK II & 24-70f/2.8 L V1 @ 24mm



Wow...simply WOW! Your photos never cease to amaze.


----------



## Eldar (Nov 24, 2013)

Great shots everyone and a well deserved front page to you Edward.

November is not exactly the most inspirational time of the year where I live, but went for a walk this morning. Taking picture of flowing water is in my view quite difficult. Either you use a very fast shutter speed to freeze the water or you allow the water to smooth out, with a slower shutter speed. But if you let it smooth too much, then there is no life left. So I tried to balance that.

1DX, 24 TS-E f3.5L II, f16, ISO50, 0,3s


----------



## Vossie (Nov 24, 2013)

2 from Cascata delle Marmore in Italy

5D3, 24-70 2.8 II, f/11, 1/200, ISO 200, uncropped



IMG_4797 by Vossie_NL, on Flickr

5D3, 135L, f/2.8, 1/8000, ISO 400, uncropped



IMG_4849i by Vossie_NL, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Nov 24, 2013)

Vossie said:


> 2 from Cascata delle Marmore in Italy
> 
> 5D3, 24-70 2.8 II, f/11, 1/200, ISO 200, uncropped



I like the composition of the first picture. Well done Vossie


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Nov 24, 2013)

Eldar said:


> Great shots everyone and a well deserved front page to you Edward.
> 
> November is not exactly the most inspirational time of the year where I live, but went for a walk this morning. Taking picture of flowing water is in my view quite difficult. Either you use a very fast shutter speed to freeze the water or you allow the water to smooth out, with a slower shutter speed. But if you let it smooth too much, then there is no life left. So I tried to balance that.
> 
> 1DX, 24 TS-E f3.5L II, f16, ISO50, 0,3s


FANTASTIC! ... I like how you managed the white balance to get a perfect exposure ... AWESOME image.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Nov 24, 2013)

candc said:


> Thanks
> Have another
> 
> 
> ...


Very tranquil and picturesque ... makes you wanna be there.


----------



## Eldar (Nov 24, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > Great shots everyone and a well deserved front page to you Edward.
> ...


Thanks Rienzphotoz, much appreciated


----------



## jwilbern (Nov 24, 2013)

Clearing Up by jwilbern, on Flickr


----------



## zoliphoto (Nov 24, 2013)

Hi guys,

Many thanks for the excellent photos!

And some of mine... one from Romania, the Retezat Mountains, one from Slovakia and two from Austria.


----------



## serendipidy (Nov 24, 2013)

Eldar said:


> Great shots everyone and a well deserved front page to you Edward.
> 
> November is not exactly the most inspirational time of the year where I live, but went for a walk this morning. Taking picture of flowing water is in my view quite difficult. Either you use a very fast shutter speed to freeze the water or you allow the water to smooth out, with a slower shutter speed. But if you let it smooth too much, then there is no life left. So I tried to balance that.
> 
> 1DX, 24 TS-E f3.5L II, f16, ISO50, 0,3s



So cool  Great job! 8)


----------



## serendipidy (Nov 24, 2013)

jwilbern said:


> Clearing Up by jwilbern, on Flickr



Beautiful shot...great color and composition.


----------



## serendipidy (Nov 24, 2013)

zoliphoto said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Many thanks for the excellent photos!
> 
> And some of mine... one from Romania, the Retezat Mountains, one from Slovakia and two from Austria.



Well done. I like #1 the best...great water reflection.


----------



## Click (Nov 24, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> jwilbern said:
> 
> 
> > Clearing Up by jwilbern, on Flickr
> ...



+1 Well done jwilbern 8)


----------



## jamiewednesday (Nov 24, 2013)

This one made it in to the BBC Countryfile calendar for Children in Need




Swan Lake by jamiewednesday1, on Flickr


----------



## eml58 (Nov 25, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > Great shots everyone and a well deserved front page to you Edward.
> ...



So well done Eldar, it's a wonderful Lens, but you have to know how best to use it to get the best out of it, you've done that here, lovely Image. Have to say I've never used my 17 &24 TSE on the 1Dx, always on the 5DMK III, must give it a try.


----------



## 5Dracer (Nov 25, 2013)

Imperial Palace, Tokyo Japan (5D III, 24-105 f4L IS, 24mm, f10, 1/200s, ISO100)


----------



## Eldar (Nov 25, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > Great shots everyone and a well deserved front page to you Edward.
> ...


Thanks Serendipidy. Someone asked me if it was a HDR shot. But I have only made minor changes in shadow, sharpness and saturation, plus lifting white a little bit. I love this lens!


----------



## tiliad (Nov 25, 2013)




----------



## Click (Nov 25, 2013)

Great shot tiliad.

...And welcome to cr.


----------



## Eldar (Nov 25, 2013)

eml58 said:


> So well done Eldar, it's a wonderful Lens, but you have to know how best to use it to get the best out of it, you've done that here, lovely Image. Have to say I've never used my 17 &24 TSE on the 1Dx, always on the 5DMK III, must give it a try.


Thanks Edward, they are very fun lenses to work with. And, as in this case, where I can use all the pixels the 1DX can offer and avoid cropping, I have all the resolution I need.


----------



## sunnyVan (Nov 26, 2013)




----------



## Rienzphotoz (Nov 26, 2013)

sunnyVan said:


>


Nice image ... looks slightly over exposed or maybe its just my monitor


----------



## serendipidy (Nov 26, 2013)

Click said:


> Great shot tiliad.
> 
> ...And welcome to cr.



+1. I love your foreground composition.


----------



## sunnyVan (Nov 26, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> sunnyVan said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



You're probably right. Now that I look at it again it seems slightly bright. 

Any other comments on how to improve this image? Anyone?


----------



## Eli (Nov 27, 2013)

Queenstown, New Zealand. Such an amazingly beautiful place!


----------



## tiliad (Nov 27, 2013)

Eli said:


> Queenstown, New Zealand. Such an amazingly beautiful place!



New Zeeland is filled with beautiful places like this, got tons of pictures from my last holiday.


----------



## jamiewednesday (Dec 1, 2013)

Blue skies today




Barnwell reflections No.1 by jamiewednesday1, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Dec 1, 2013)

@ Eli, tiliad and amiewednesday

Beautiful shots guys. Keep posting.


----------



## J.R. (Dec 2, 2013)

tiliad said:


> Eli said:
> 
> 
> > Queenstown, New Zealand. Such an amazingly beautiful place!
> ...



Nice ... IMHO, a dash of red somewhere in the photo would have made it stand out even more.


----------



## J.R. (Dec 2, 2013)

jamiewednesday said:


> Blue skies today
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beautiful. Just shows that you can break the rule of the thirds and still get a beautiful picture.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Dec 2, 2013)

J.R. said:


> jamiewednesday said:
> 
> 
> > Blue skies today
> ...


+1


----------



## jamiewednesday (Dec 2, 2013)

Thanks very much for your comments folks


----------



## lion rock (Dec 6, 2013)

Some from Ha Long Bay, Vietnam, I just visited.


----------



## Alan (Dec 6, 2013)

lion rock said:


> Some from Ha Long Bay, Vietnam, I just visited.




The cool thing about pictures I can dream I'm on the beach in your first photo, because outside we are getting a coating of hard water. Anyone got tips for photographing ICE.


----------



## lion rock (Dec 6, 2013)

Alan,
I can suggest any methods to photographing ice, but I like the second image of yours. A black background makes the ice stand out. May be a bit of side illumination, and a high f/ stop to get some star effect?

And in a few days, I'd be going back to my real life with cold, possibly icy weather, according to my coworkers. Burrrrr ....





Alan said:


> lion rock said:
> 
> 
> > Some from Ha Long Bay, Vietnam, I just visited.
> ...


----------



## Dejjvid Photography (Dec 10, 2013)

A small pond-like lake in Sweden. Canon EOS 5D Mark III + 24-105 f/4L IS



Elf Lake by Dejjvid Photography, on Flickr

A natural fade effect. Samsung EX1



Rocks Fade Into Ripples by Dejjvid Photography, on Flickr

Cheap variable ND-filter tryout, 30 seconds. Canon EOS 5D Mark III + 24-105 f/4L IS



Desolate by Dejjvid Photography, on Flickr


----------



## petach (Dec 10, 2013)

Dawn at Maldon in Essex. 6d with 70-3ooL




Dawn - Maldon (1) by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr


----------



## Click (Dec 10, 2013)

petach said:


> Dawn at Maldon in Essex. 6d with 70-3ooL



Lovely.


----------



## sunnyVan (Dec 10, 2013)

petach said:


> Dawn at Maldon in Essex. 6d with 70-3ooL
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice


----------



## endiendo (Dec 10, 2013)

I have nearly the same shot fromNew-Zealand
http://www.seb-closs.fr/wp-content/uploads/carnet-voyage/nouv-zelande/TN-P1280983.jpg

http://www.seb-closs.fr/voyages/nouvelle-zelande-ile-sud/


----------



## Dejjvid Photography (Dec 11, 2013)

Long forgotten wooden boards at the shore.



Walkway Remnants by Dejjvid Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Eldar (Dec 14, 2013)

One of the many falls on the Aurlandsdalen hike. Canon 5DIII, 24-70 f2.8L II


----------



## Stig (Dec 14, 2013)

Cape Cod (Wellfleet)
September 2013


----------



## Click (Dec 14, 2013)

Stig said:


> Cape Cod (Wellfleet)
> September 2013



Nicely done Stig.


----------



## petach (Dec 14, 2013)

Click said:


> Stig said:
> 
> 
> > Cape Cod (Wellfleet)
> ...



+1. Serene!


----------



## Eldar (Dec 14, 2013)

My local pond in October. 
5DIII, 16-35 f2.8L II, IOS200, f7.1, 1/100s


----------



## Sporgon (Dec 14, 2013)

Shot with the 6D, ISO 320, 24-70 f4 IS @70mm

A three frame pano.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Dec 14, 2013)

Eldar said:


> My local pond in October.
> 5DIII, 16-35 f2.8L II, IOS200, f7.1, 1/100s


Lovely capture ... you live in a very beautiful place.


----------



## Eldar (Dec 14, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Lovely capture ... you live in a very beautiful place.


Thank you Rienzphotoz. Yes, we are spoiled with nature, if only the weather could keep up 
Here is a detail from the creek running into another pond a few miles north. All I have done is lift shadow slightly and dampened highlights a bit. 
1DX, 24mm TS-E 3.5L II, ISO50, f16, 0,3s


----------



## Sporgon (Dec 14, 2013)

Shot in the late sunset at Adlebrough on the Norfolk coast, England. 5D II + 50mm f1.4 @ 7.1 1/250 ISO 160


----------



## Sporgon (Dec 17, 2013)

A couple more waterscapes from Aldeburgh, SE England. The first 80mm f1.8, the second 40mm pancake. Both on the 5DII

(***** Adobe RGB - I sometimes wonder if it's worth working in it. Forgot to change these for the web :-[ Done now)


----------



## Stig (Jan 9, 2014)

A mix of a Cape Cod pond (not sure which one), Cape Cod beach, Wellfleet pier and a view across the Jacqueline Kennedy Onassis Reservoir (Central park, NY)


----------



## hgraf (Jan 10, 2014)

Shot this in St. Maarten:


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 2, 2014)

Hi Folks
Saw this post a couple of weeks ago, but had no easy way of posting pics. been frantically uploading to Flickr as this seems to be the easiest way, so here are some of mine.

Yarmouth Seafront Isle of Wight, 
7D [email protected] 1/250s f8.0 ISO 100 -1



IMG_1710 by Valvebounce25, on Flickr

Low Force waterfall on the River Tees, near Middleton-in-Teesdale.
For those that like stopped water, 
7D Sigma [email protected] 1/400s f3.5 ISO800



IMG_3432 by Valvebounce25, on Flickr 

for those that prefer smooth flowing effect,
7D Sigma [email protected] 1s f22.0 ISO100



IMG_3430 by Valvebounce25, on Flickr

High Force waterfall on the River Tees, near Middleton-in-Teesdale.
For those that like stopped water
7D Sigma [email protected] 1/200s f4.0 ISO 800



IMG_3382 by Valvebounce25, on Flickr

for those that prefer smooth flowing effect
7D Sigma [email protected] 1/5s f10.0 ISO 100



IMG_3379 by Valvebounce25, on Flickr

Cheers Graham.


----------



## Sporgon (Feb 4, 2014)

Shot in the early evening at Aldeburgh, England. 40mm pancake.


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 5, 2014)

Hi Sporgon.
That really does look tranquil, not a ripple, I don't know about flat as a mill pond, that's more like a mirror.
Nicely done.

Cheers Graham.



Sporgon said:


> Shot in the early evening at Aldeburgh, England. 40mm pancake.


----------



## Pugshot (Feb 6, 2014)

Canon 60D with 100 L


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 6, 2014)

Hi Pugshot.
Like the smoke on the water effect, a different take on the idea, very nice with the narrow field of view keeps the eye on the detail of the subject. What exposure, any other kit, ND filter? 

Cheers Graham.



Pugshot said:


> Canon 60D with 100 L


----------



## Sporgon (Feb 6, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Sporgon.
> That really does look tranquil, not a ripple, I don't know about flat as a mill pond, that's more like a mirror.
> Nicely done.
> 
> ...



Many thanks. I like your pictures of the waterfalls. I think the slow shutter speed on moving water is so over done nowadays I found the 'stopped' water quite refreshing ! So my vote would be on those.


----------



## CTJohn (Feb 6, 2014)

Eldar said:


> One of the many falls on the Aurlandsdalen hike. Canon 5DIII, 24-70 f2.8L II


Wow, interesting water. It looks like a slow shutter for the falls, but fast shutter in front. How did you get this effect?


----------



## Eldar (Feb 6, 2014)

CTJohn said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > One of the many falls on the Aurlandsdalen hike. Canon 5DIII, 24-70 f2.8L II
> ...


Thanks,
The effect is not made by me. It is quite a distance between the fall and the front and on top of that the drops in the fall are very fine and gives a kind of bridal veile effect.


----------



## jprusa (Feb 7, 2014)

Ft Fisher NC


----------



## Pugshot (Feb 7, 2014)

> Hi Pugshot.
> Like the smoke on the water effect, a different take on the idea, very nice with the narrow field of view keeps the eye on the detail of the subject. What exposure, any other kit, ND filter?
> 
> Cheers Graham.



Thanks - here's the data: f/22 (probably overkill); 0.8 seconds; ISO 100; I don't recall using a ND filter, but I'm pretty sure I was using a circular polarizer (and a tripod, of course!).


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 7, 2014)

Hi Pugshot, 
Thanks for info, helps the learning process when we know it. 
I would never assume a tripod, as one of my more interesting shots was taken from a convenient rock with assorted pebbles to aim the camera! ;D
Misses was so anxious about the camera falling over the edge of the valley she bought me a Gorrilla Pod for the next time. :

Cheers Graham.



Pugshot said:


> > Hi Pugshot.
> > Like the smoke on the water effect, a different take on the idea, very nice with the narrow field of view keeps the eye on the detail of the subject. What exposure, any other kit, ND filter?
> >
> > Cheers Graham.
> ...


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 7, 2014)

Hi Sporgon.
Thanks for that, I have been wanting to try the long exposure on a fall for a while, but think it needs to be done with care, I took many shots at different speeds to try to get a nice effect without overdoing it, I picked what I thought was best, but I still don't think it was "nailed," I know people like both so thought I would oblige with one of each.

Cheers Graham.



Sporgon said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Sporgon.
> ...


----------



## petach (Feb 8, 2014)

One man, his surf board...........and the peril of the sea! Boulder Beach, Ballina, NSW, Australia

6D with 70/300L




Be Brave! by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr

View from Boulder Beach




Big Breakers by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr

Above the beach




above Boulder Beach NSW by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr

In the surf




Ballina Beach Surfer by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr


----------



## IslanderMV (Feb 8, 2014)

Winter on Martha's Vineyard.


----------



## polarhannes (Feb 10, 2014)

I took these with my X100S as I did not want to travel with my 5D3
I know the 'foggy' effect of a long-exposure is sooo overdone and soooo out, but I never tried it myself - so I just had to give it a try 
Feedback appreciated.


----------



## wsheldon (Feb 12, 2014)

polarhannes said:


> I took these with my X100S as I did not want to travel with my 5D3
> I know the 'foggy' effect of a long-exposure is sooo overdone and soooo out, but I never tried it myself - so I just had to give it a try
> Feedback appreciated.



Overdone style or not, lovely shot. Composition might have been slightly stronger if you included a bit more rocky shoreline and less sky (the rocks/water are more visually interesting than the gray clouds), but that's subjective. Nice job.


----------



## Click (Feb 16, 2014)

dpc said:


> Kite surfing off Clover Point, B.C.



Very nice shot dpc. I like the waves.


----------



## Click (Feb 16, 2014)

Lovely light in your picture jprusa. 8) Nicely done.


----------



## dpc (Feb 16, 2014)

Thanks Click.


----------



## dpc (Feb 16, 2014)

Cormorants resting on harbour pilings at Sidney-by-the-Sea, Vancouver Island, British Columbia.


----------



## timmy_650 (Feb 16, 2014)

I didn't take these bc that is me. My dad was using my 6d 70-200 f4.


----------



## jprusa (Feb 16, 2014)

Click said:


> Lovely light in your picture jprusa. 8) Nicely done.


Thanks Click.


----------



## dpc (Feb 16, 2014)

Seascape off Clover Point, Victoria, B.C.


----------



## dpc (Feb 16, 2014)

Off Clover Point again.


----------



## triggermike (Feb 16, 2014)

Kite surfing on Ft Lauderdale Beach . . .


----------



## triggermike (Feb 16, 2014)

Another kite surfing pic from Ft Lauderdale Beach . . .


----------



## triggermike (Feb 16, 2014)

One more . . .


----------



## jrista (Feb 17, 2014)

Hey guys, not to be a prick, but the sports stuff really isn't a "waterscape". I originally started this thread for waterscapes...landscapes of water subjects, rivers, creeks, lakes, oceans, etc. I think it would be best to start another thread for the waterSPORTS, which is quite different. 

Thanks!


----------



## dpc (Feb 17, 2014)

Mountain gorge on Vancouver Island, B.C.


----------



## dpc (Feb 17, 2014)

Mountain gorge 2


----------



## dpc (Feb 17, 2014)

Large 'eye' bolt fixed to rocks at Clover Point, Victoria, B.C.


----------



## dpc (Feb 17, 2014)

Water feature in Beacon Hill Park, Victoria, B.C.


----------



## dpc (Feb 18, 2014)

Pacific coast at Victoria, B.C.


----------



## jrista (Feb 18, 2014)

dpc said:


> Pacific coast at Victoria, B.C.



I like this one. All that driftwood is a nice touch.


----------



## dpc (Feb 19, 2014)

Inner harbour of Victoria, B.C. with houseboats to the side. Not the best picture but I'm away from home and don't have my usual editing software available. Thought I'd post it anyway.


----------



## dpc (Feb 19, 2014)

Not a specially interesting picture but I like the storm clouds over the Pacific.


----------



## dpc (Feb 19, 2014)

Stone beach at low tide in Victoria, B.C.


----------



## Sporgon (Feb 19, 2014)

dpc said:


> Inner harbour of Victoria, B.C. with houseboats to the side. Not the best picture but I'm away from home and don't have my usual editing software available. Thought I'd post it anyway.



Actually I quite like the light, colour and tones you've got in this picture - as it is. If it's joey straight from camera it shows how improved the latest couple of generations have been.


----------



## dpc (Feb 20, 2014)

Sporgon said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Inner harbour of Victoria, B.C. with houseboats to the side. Not the best picture but I'm away from home and don't have my usual editing software available. Thought I'd post it anyway.
> ...



No, it isn't straight from the camera. I used Snapseed on my iPad but that's something I wouldn't normally do. I'll work on the picture (RAW) in Lightroom 5 once I get home. I took the picture with a 5D Mark ll and a Tokina 11-16 mm lens.


----------



## dpc (Feb 20, 2014)

Rocky beach at low tide at Clover Point, Victoria, B.C.


----------



## dpc (Feb 20, 2014)

Looking out to sea from Clover Point, Victoria, B.C. There is a faint rainbow and a kite surfer. The latter is small enough that I don't think he detracts from the general theme.


----------



## dpc (Feb 20, 2014)

Looking across inner harbour at Victoria, B.C.


----------



## Dejjvid Photography (Feb 20, 2014)

Lookin' miserable. 




Rough by Dejjvid Photography, on Flickr


----------



## hovland (Feb 21, 2014)

North Sea, UK sector






Sigma 150-500, at 500mm


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 21, 2014)

Hi Hovland.
Nice pic, rigs nicely oriented. Did you travel far to for them to be in that orientation? 
Only other thing to say is where do governments get the nerve to call my classic car a polluter? You see the soot in that flame! ;D

Cheers Graham.




hovland said:


> North Sea, UK sector
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 21, 2014)

dpc said:


> Water feature in Beacon Hill Park, Victoria, B.C.


I love that park..... I could spend weeks wandering around with the camera.... Did you see the peacocks?


----------



## dpc (Feb 21, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Water feature in Beacon Hill Park, Victoria, B.C.
> ...




I did indeed. None worth posting but I took some to message to my granddaughter. Great park with great photo ops.


----------



## ckwaller (Feb 26, 2014)

Taken bear Galveston, Texas.


----------



## jrista (Feb 26, 2014)

hovland said:


> North Sea, UK sector
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Interesting photo. Like the watersports stuff, however, I think it would be best if we could keep the industry off this thread. It was really meant to be *waterscapes*...landscape photos that are primarily about the water in them, like brooks and creeks and cascades and waterfalls, rivers & lakes with mountain or landscape backdrops, coastlines (lighthouses, docks, and piers are ok), etc. 

I was really looking for the artistic side of watery landscapes, not sports and oil rigs. I don't mean to be callous, but there are so many beautiful photos that you guys could be posting, like the one just posted by ckwalker near Galveston, TX. THAT is what this thread is supposed to be about!


----------



## CarlTN (Feb 27, 2014)

jrista said:


> hovland said:
> 
> 
> > North Sea, UK sector
> ...



Seems as if you like being negative. Maybe that is keeping people from posting waterscapes in your thread? I'd never post one of mine here, I know it wouldn't be up to your standards!


----------



## jrista (Feb 27, 2014)

CarlTN said:


> jrista said:
> 
> 
> > hovland said:
> ...



It isn't a matter of standards, it's a matter of subject. Oil rigs aren't a waterscape. Windsurfers aren't waterscapes. That's all I'm saying. Just trying to keep the thread on topic. No need to be insulting.


----------



## CarlTN (Feb 27, 2014)

jrista said:


> CarlTN said:
> 
> 
> > jrista said:
> ...



Was making an observation, it was hardly an insult. Not that you are this thin skinned, though.

I can however understand not wanting a shot like this though, I mean...it kind of looks like it would be used in a poltical action type ad against pollution, or promoting the EPA or something. 

Have you shot any waterscapes in the last few weeks or so?


----------



## jrista (Feb 27, 2014)

CarlTN said:


> jrista said:
> 
> 
> > CarlTN said:
> ...



Colorado is still in the heart of winter. Not much in the way of open water these days. I've been focusing my photographer efforts on the deep night sky, so I'm up all night and asleep during the day anyway. A lot of our mountain roads are still in poor shape from the terrible rains we had last Sept, and snows are still quite heavy up there (feet), so I don't venture into the mountains much for any kind of landscape photography these days...probably won't until the snow has melted.


----------



## Eldar (Feb 27, 2014)

CarlTN said:


> jrista said:
> 
> 
> > CarlTN said:
> ...


I think some have very narrow definitions of what a Landscape, Waterscape, Nature photograph etc. is. To me the picture in question definitely falls into the Waterscape category and I find the thread more interesting to follow, because I don´t just get water horizons with rising or falling suns. Where are the limits to what is acceptable? People? A rowing boat? Boat, but without engine? A building? ... 

According to Webster (biggest dictionary I know), Waterscape is defined as "A picture or view of the sea or other body of water" and the picture in question is clearly "a picture or view of the sea" ...


----------



## CarlTN (Feb 27, 2014)

jrista said:


> Colorado is still in the heart of winter. Not much in the way of open water these days. I've been focusing my photographer efforts on the deep night sky, so I'm up all night and asleep during the day anyway. A lot of our mountain roads are still in poor shape from the terrible rains we had last Sept, and snows are still quite heavy up there (feet), so I don't venture into the mountains much for any kind of landscape photography these days...probably won't until the snow has melted.



Ah, understandable.


----------



## CarlTN (Feb 27, 2014)

Eldar said:


> I think some have very narrow definitions of what a Landscape, Waterscape, Nature photograph etc. is. To me the picture in question definitely falls into the Waterscape category and I find the thread more interesting to follow, because I don´t just get water horizons with rising or falling suns. Where are the limits to what is acceptable? People? A rowing boat? Boat, but without engine? A building? ...
> 
> According to Webster (biggest dictionary I know), Waterscape is defined as "A picture or view of the sea or other body of water" and the picture in question is clearly "a picture or view of the sea" ...



You make a good point, but I hate to side with Jrista...he's the thread initiator, and has stated what he felt should be in it. That said, he is hard to please, so I don't try. Also..."waterscape"...itself sounds like there shouldn't be people in it, at least not as major elements. But I did enjoy seeing the surfing pictures too.

Have a look at the images over the first few pages of the thread, and interpret that how you will.

I think you should start your own thread for the type of waterscapes you'd like to see shared. Most of the time when I start a thread, I get the haters...but you might fare better than me (which is probably not difficult to do!)

I think I'll share an image in the "6D" thread, because the photo snobs don't look in it as much!


----------



## jrista (Feb 27, 2014)

Eldar said:


> I think some have very narrow definitions of what a Landscape, Waterscape, Nature photograph etc. is. To me the picture in question definitely falls into the Waterscape category and I find the thread more interesting to follow, because I don´t just get water horizons with rising or falling suns. Where are the limits to what is acceptable? People? A rowing boat? Boat, but without engine? A building? ...
> 
> According to Webster (biggest dictionary I know), Waterscape is defined as "A picture or view of the sea or other body of water" and the picture in question is clearly "a picture or view of the sea" ...



Technically speaking, you can define anything to be as broad or narrow as you want it to be. According to webster's definition, they don't seem to include waterscapes that aren't "bodies" of water...ocean, sea, lake. Rivers, creeks, brooks, waterfalls, etc. are generally not considered "bodies" of water. 

I truly do not believe I am being narrow in my definition here. The image I recently commented about is clearly "industry" to me, industry that just so happens to be on a body of water. That isn't a water SCAPE to me...SCAPE, like a landscape. I've been a nature photographer for a long time. I've participated in photography sites like DeviantArt for years, and managed groups there. I've NEVER encountered a definition of "waterscape" that included industry or sports as the primary subject.

I'm happy with anything where the water is the primary subject. If there are row boats or bridges or background city or what have you, as long as it's part of an artistic landscape scene where water is the primary subject, I have no problem with it. I'm not being exceptionally picky here...however the industry and images that were primarily watersports really don't fit the bill, IMHO. 

Personally, I actually like industrial photos. Some people are exceptionally good at them, and they have their own aesthetic appeal. I just think that, and watersports, should get their own threads.


----------



## tomscott (Mar 13, 2014)

Just bought a second hand 24-70mm F2.8 Sept 2012 build so went out to test it very happy with it!




Silhouette Sunset, Ullswater, Park Foot, Cumbria by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr




Silhouette Sunset, Ullswater, Park Foot, Cumbria by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 13, 2014)

hovland said:


> North Sea, UK sector
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is my domain ... I make a *lot* of images of offshore rigs, unfortunately our company policy does not permit me to post images of our rigs without prior written approval from our Marketing & Business Development department (who in turn will process the approval thorough the CEO' office), so I just don't bother going through all that hassle ... I really like offshore/onshore rigs, they are just amazing, one has to spend a day on one of those rigs to appreciate the kind of hard work the crew put in daily to let us live our comfortable lives in this electronic world.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 13, 2014)

CarlTN said:


> Most of the time when I start a thread, I get the haters...


Hi Carl, if I'm not wrong, didn't I once say that your writing style "sounds" like you are an angry dude, so that could attract haters ;D ... hey I'm just kidding, you & jrista are some of the few people I follow on CR ... and I say that with much respect.


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 13, 2014)

Hi folks.
I follow several people on here, sometimes I disagree with an opinion, I'm sure people disagree with my opinion but life is too damn short to hate anyone for a post on a web site. I really like the mostly good nature of the participants here, and it appears even when two people seem to be at loggerheads on one topic they can praise each other for a nice photo on another topic. Almost surreal! 
I sometimes wonder if people have something against me, I seem to post then no one replies to the subject after me, oh well never mind.

Cheers Graham.



Rienzphotoz said:


> CarlTN said:
> 
> 
> > Most of the time when I start a thread, I get the haters...
> ...


----------



## jrista (Mar 13, 2014)

tomscott said:


> Just bought a second hand 24-70mm F2.8 Sept 2012 build so went out to test it very happy with it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WOW! Those are stunning! Love the deep colors, and the vignetting on the second one. Beautiful work! Exactly what I started this thread to see!


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 13, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> I sometimes wonder if people have something against me, I seem to post then no one replies to the subject after me, oh well never mind.
> 
> Cheers Graham.


I know what you mean, sometimes I post a comment or start a thread but no one gives a $hit, sometimes that can be more embarrassing then "losing" an argument ;D


----------



## tomscott (Mar 13, 2014)

Thanks jrista, I have been a big fan of this thread and try to post as many images as pos! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 13, 2014)

jrista said:


> tomscott said:
> 
> 
> > Just bought a second hand 24-70mm F2.8 Sept 2012 build so went out to test it very happy with it!
> ...



+1

Cheers Graam.


----------



## jrista (Mar 14, 2014)

Just so everyone is clear. I'm not trying to say any of the watersports or industry images were bad. I just started this thread with a certain idea in mind...to see beautiful watery landscapes. Tom's recent post is the perfect exemplar of the kind of beauty I am hoping to see whenever I visit this thread. Just stunning, serene, colorful, rippling beauty like that...its becoming so rare. 

Every time I leave my house, it's industry. Cars, trucks, trains, planes, motorcycles, boats, noise, exhaust, smog, bleh. When I visit the nearby "nature reserves", the thing that is most common now is watersports. I the water aint frozen, someone is out there making a wake with their industrial floating vehicle. You've got your speed boats and luxury boats and your jetskis. You've got people blaring loud music, waterskiing and parasailing, then you have the jackasses on the jetskis who now regularly violate the no wake zones in the wetlands, spitting out wake after wake and tossing up massive amounts of spray that scare off all the birds that are supposed to be protected. Even the fishermen have become a menace...tangled fishing line everywhere, bobbles and loose hooks. I've seen too many dead birds with either a fishing hook in a wing or their throat, or tangled in fishing line.

I just wanted a place where people could share their images of natures amazing liquid beauty, so when I can't get out into the mountains myself, see it for myself, and photograph it for myself, I could come somewhere and see that kind of beauty without being bombarded with industry and sports. I think someone should start threads for both of those, however, as they have their own intrigue and beauty. There are some amazing photos of industry, and it's certainly a valid form of art, and some people are exceptionally talented at bringing out the detail and shapes and form of industrial complexes. I love seeing that, but I just think it's different than a waterscape (water landscape.)

Anyway, Tom, thanks for revitalizing the thread with your images! They are truly stunning! Makes me want to go out and get a 24-70 right now, those images are just so amazing! The soft tone, soft colors, soft gradients...exquisite!


----------



## CarlTN (Mar 14, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> CarlTN said:
> 
> 
> > Most of the time when I start a thread, I get the haters...
> ...



I appreciate your kind words and respect. I suppose I am sort of an angry dude...


----------



## CarlTN (Mar 14, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > I sometimes wonder if people have something against me, I seem to post then no one replies to the subject after me, oh well never mind.
> ...



If you are referring to me, I never conceded defeat. It's just that's what CR wanted to paint me to be, because they deleted all my replies. I don't own this website, unlike certain others who post.


----------



## CarlTN (Mar 14, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi folks.
> I follow several people on here, sometimes I disagree with an opinion, I'm sure people disagree with my opinion but life is too damn short to hate anyone for a post on a web site. I really like the mostly good nature of the participants here, and it appears even when two people seem to be at loggerheads on one topic they can praise each other for a nice photo on another topic. Almost surreal!
> I sometimes wonder if people have something against me, I seem to post then no one replies to the subject after me, oh well never mind.
> 
> ...



I've not noticed anyone having anything against you...but then I don't check this forum on a daily basis. Your photos seem quite nice to me, so does your attitude. But given my anger, it wouldn't take much to send me over the edge!


----------



## CarlTN (Mar 14, 2014)

The snowy shot is one Jrista would say (and I think I would agree), is NOT a waterscape. Why? Really one simple reason, in my opinion. The area of the image denoted by water, does not appear to dominate the composition. It is relatively small. Also, much of the water is frozen, so technically it is ice. 

So, I will delete this image, Jrista, if you like. I have others from various time periods where water does dominate...but many of them would qualify more as simply a "sunset". 

The bottom image, in my opinion, _does _ qualify as a waterscape, but I'm pretty sure it will be picked apart by someone who hates southerners and our land. I shot it with a rented Zeiss lens.

I have shared the snow image in the "snow" thread, and I may have posted the other image before somewhere...so I apologize for being duplicitous. I can't help it!


----------



## Click (Mar 14, 2014)

tomscott said:


> Just bought a second hand 24-70mm F2.8 Sept 2012 build so went out to test it very happy with it!



Beautiful and peaceful images. Nicely done Tom.


----------



## jrista (Mar 14, 2014)

CarlTN said:


> The snowy shot is one Jrista would say (and I think I would agree), is NOT a waterscape. Why? Really one simple reason, in my opinion. The area of the image denoted by water, does not appear to dominate the composition. It is relatively small. Also, much of the water is frozen, so technically it is ice.
> 
> So, I will delete this image, Jrista, if you like. I have others from various time periods where water does dominate...but many of them would qualify more as simply a "sunset".
> 
> ...



Your images are fine. Birds, ice, it's still a waterscape....a water landscape. It may be more landscape, but it's fine. The second one is definitely a waterscape (and the reflection is pretty amazing!) I just didn't want this thread to shift and suddenly become primarily watersports or industry, which it easily could have done. That's all. There are plenty of other images posted so far with bridges and background city, but again, those are fine...the primary subject was the waterscape, not the city stuff.


----------



## CarlTN (Mar 14, 2014)

jrista said:


> CarlTN said:
> 
> 
> > The snowy shot is one Jrista would say (and I think I would agree), is NOT a waterscape. Why? Really one simple reason, in my opinion. The area of the image denoted by water, does not appear to dominate the composition. It is relatively small. Also, much of the water is frozen, so technically it is ice.
> ...



Ok thanks, I certainly understand that. And just think, if the images with the city and bridges had been cloned out, maybe they too could have sold a print of it for $4 million...hahaha


----------



## Skatol (Mar 14, 2014)

A few from Rickets Glen and Valley Green Inn (Phila., PA.)


----------



## Click (Mar 14, 2014)

Beautiful series. Well done Brent.


----------



## Skatol (Mar 14, 2014)

Click said:


> Beautiful series. Well done Brent.


Thanks Click, if indeed that is your real name.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 14, 2014)

CarlTN said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > Valvebounce said:
> ...


No, I was not referring to you ... in fact I was not even aware that your replies wee deleted.
Cheers


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 14, 2014)

Skatol said:


> A few from Rickets Glen and Valley Green Inn (Phila., PA.)


I love the first image ... magnificent!


----------



## CarlTN (Mar 14, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> CarlTN said:
> 
> 
> > Rienzphotoz said:
> ...



Haha, I just wanted to make sure...you can tell how paranoid I am!! Just because I'm paranoid, does not mean everyone is not out to get me! (I heard that somewhere )


----------



## CarlTN (Mar 14, 2014)

Skatol said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful series. Well done Brent.
> ...



I like the bridge and the second from the bottom, the best.


----------



## CarlTN (Mar 14, 2014)

A few more.


----------



## tomscott (Mar 14, 2014)

Few more from the same night




Silhouette Sunset, Park Foot, Ullswater, Cumbria by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr




Silhouette Sunset, Park Foot, Ullswater, Cumbria by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr




Silhouette Sunset, Park Foot, Ullswater, Cumbria by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 14, 2014)

San Remos Pier


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 14, 2014)

triggermike said:


> Kite surfing on Ft Lauderdale Beach . . .


The second is image very "exciting"  8)


----------



## Sporgon (Mar 14, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> triggermike said:
> 
> 
> > Kite surfing on Ft Lauderdale Beach . . .
> ...



+1; Rienz, you and I definitely think alike


----------



## Skatol (Mar 14, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Skatol said:
> 
> 
> > A few from Rickets Glen and Valley Green Inn (Phila., PA.)
> ...


Thank You.


----------



## Sporgon (Mar 14, 2014)

I hope this qualifies as a 'Waterscape' and I won't get ticked off by jrista 

Taken at Flamborough Head on the Eastern Coat of England in the early morning as a sea fret (fog) was coming in and the fog horn from the radio station, of which you can see the masts, was booming out.

Anyone interested in history might be interested to know that this view is looking out at the exact spot where the American War of Independence ship the 'Bonhomme Richard' fought the Royal Navy in 1779 captained by John Paul Jones. After he died Jones was buried in France, but in 1905 the grave was found and the body returned to America where it now resides in a marvellous bronze and marble sarcophagus in the Naval Academy chapel, Annapolis.


----------



## Skatol (Mar 14, 2014)

CarlTN said:


> Skatol said:
> 
> 
> > Click said:
> ...


Thanks Carl. Wishing I was in Tennessee right now. Probably getting some nice water fowl and other migrating birds coming through.


----------



## eml58 (Mar 15, 2014)

Mmmmm, no Surfers or Oil Rigs but not much water either.


----------



## Sporgon (Mar 15, 2014)

eml58 said:


> Mmmmm, no Surfers or Oil Rigs but not much water either.



That's a great picture Edward; the B&W and the way you have processed it has given a feel of real energy in the picture.


----------



## Eldar (Mar 15, 2014)

eml58 said:


> Mmmmm, no Surfers or Oil Rigs but not much water either.


Proof positive; Talent works without teeth and claws  Imagine what this would have looked like, with 80MB resolution, a couple of f-stops extra DR on a 2x3m2 HQ print ...  If this isn't Phase One territory, what is?


----------



## Click (Mar 15, 2014)

eml58 said:


> Mmmmm, no Surfers or Oil Rigs but not much water either.



I really like this picture. It's a beautiful B&W. Great shot Edward.


----------



## hovland (Mar 15, 2014)

eml58 said:


> Mmmmm, no Surfers or Oil Rigs but not much water either.



Very nice 
what lens, camera, exposure settings did you use. (Well I see your skills is the main thing here


----------



## Hill Benson (Mar 15, 2014)

Some great images in this thread, keep it up everyone!




Chromatose by cnlkurtz, on Flickr


----------



## Jules (Mar 16, 2014)

Well, quite some water on this old shot... it was just us, the Rio, and the jungle in the back, on that evening in the Tigre Delta coming back to Buenos Aires ... i like the colors as if the sky was on fire (no touching it, it is straight out of the camera) and the quietness feeling of the small waves on the water ...
(quite some grain as i had to pump up the ISO on that old 400D, because of the night and the boat speed ...)



Paysages_Sunset_Tigre-Delta-Argentina_2009-04-09 par Julian_salsa, sur Flickr


----------



## eml58 (Mar 16, 2014)

Sporgon said:


> That's a great picture Edward; the B&W and the way you have processed it has given a feel of real energy in the picture.


Thanks Sporgon, I actually liked your B&W previous so thought I'de stay in step.



Eldar said:


> Proof positive; Talent works without teeth and claws  Imagine what this would have looked like, with 80MB resolution, a couple of f-stops extra DR on a 2x3m2 HQ print ...  If this isn't Phase One territory, what is?



Thanks Eldar, Not sure on the Talent, but I'de agree on how much better this could have been Shot with a Phase One, heading back to South Georgia in November this year, with a Phase One this time.

Still, any Landscape is made better with the addition of say, a Polar Bear chewing down a Seal, a Lion pulling down a Buffalo, right ??


Click said:


> eml58 said:
> 
> 
> > Mmmmm, no Surfers or Oil Rigs but not much water either.
> ...



Thanks Click



hovland said:


> Very nice
> what lens, camera, exposure settings did you use. (Well I see your skills is the main thing here



Image was taken on my first trip to Antarctica in 2010, the Klebnikov was slowly passing through a large open straight (can't remember which one), but it was the first day of calm & sunshine for 3 days, so I shot this from the stern deck.

5DMK II & 24-70f/2.8 Version I, 28mm f/11 & 1/500th & ISO100

The 1/500th was due to the ship still moving, albeit quite calm seas.

I processed the Image in LR5/PSCC/One One Effects to add more Polariser, then processed into B&W in Filter Forge 4 using a B&W conversion Filter, it's the first time I've done that, helped get the areas effected by the Polarising Filter to move more to the Blacks.


----------



## endiendo (Mar 16, 2014)

@antartic seescape

I'm so sorry to see that it is in B&W.
It should have been so beautiful and spectacular in "real" - astonishing colors...

I know that B&W is a choice, but I my opinion colors are so much more "richful"... why keep only 20% of this "richful natural beauty" by keeping only BW...
but ya, it's only opinions... and as we say... tastes and colors...


----------



## siegsAR (Mar 16, 2014)

So many fine and colorful waterscapes here; with places I envy and wished someday I could photograph.

First of my share.




Hightide and Sunset by Le ARchie, on Flickr


----------



## Sporgon (Mar 16, 2014)

Another shot from when the sea fret was coming down fast on Flamborough Head, England.


----------



## triggermike (Mar 16, 2014)

Okay, here's a little redemption for the Kite Surfer photos I posted earlier in the thread - a little more on the "Waterscapes" topic . . .


----------



## Click (Mar 16, 2014)

Jules said:


> Well, quite some water on this old shot... it was just us, the Rio, and the jungle in the back, on that evening in the Tigre Delta coming back to Buenos Aires ... i like the colors as if the sky was on fire (no touching it, it is straight out of the camera) and the quietness feeling of the small waves on the water ...
> (quite some grain as i had to pump up the ISO on that old 400D, because of the night and the boat speed ...)



Lovely shot. Beautiful sky and colors. 8)


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 16, 2014)

triggermike said:


> Okay, here's a little redemption for the Kite Surfer photos I posted earlier in the thread - a little more on the "Waterscapes" topic . . .


Nice images ... was the composition of the first image deliberate to give it a "naughty" look?  ... I love it 
For those of you who are not as immature as I am, just tilt your head to see the first image in portrait orientation


----------



## triggermike (Mar 16, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> triggermike said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, here's a little redemption for the Kite Surfer photos I posted earlier in the thread - a little more on the "Waterscapes" topic . . .
> ...



Ha!! Completely unintentional. This is a great park in west-central Oregon where there are several waterfalls you can walk behind and get great perspectives and unique compositions.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 16, 2014)

triggermike said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > triggermike said:
> ...


Unintentional or not, that image definitely has great perspective and unique composition


----------



## Solar Eagle (Mar 16, 2014)

jrista said:


> The title says it all!
> 
> Here is my first. Small creek cascading down a mountainside near Long Lake, in the Indian Peaks Wilderness area of the Colorado Rockies. The entire creek was shrouded in yellow and light purple flowers.



http://jonrista.com/2013/09/04/a-cascading-creek/

Those are some of the most stunning pictures I've seen. I can't stop looking at them. What a blessing to have access to a spot like that. 

I'm at a loss to understand how you made those images look that good. lol I mean the post is perfect in my eyes. Just amazing.


----------



## Varg (Mar 16, 2014)

Hi, guys! This is my first post. Hope you like it.

http://500px.com/photo/62792259


----------



## dpc (Mar 17, 2014)

Off the coast of Vancouver Island


----------



## eml58 (Mar 17, 2014)

endiendo said:


> I'm so sorry to see that it is in B&W.
> It should have been so beautiful and spectacular in "real" - astonishing colors...



That's quite Ok endiendo, that's what makes Photography so interesting & attractive, we see a scene the way we want to, and all opinions are valid.

So this scene is just for you.

Antarctica is an amazing place, needs a Phase One to do it justice I think, but the thing that surprised me was the actual lack of colour, it's pretty well shades of Blue & White, which is why it converts reasonably well to B&W.


----------



## serendipidy (Mar 17, 2014)

eml58 said:


> endiendo said:
> 
> 
> > I'm so sorry to see that it is in B&W.
> ...



Gorgeous! They are both nice but I love color. Great work, as always, Edward.


----------



## serendipidy (Mar 17, 2014)

Varg said:


> Hi, guys! This is my first post. Hope you like it.
> 
> http://500px.com/photo/62792259



Beautiful shot. I really like the composition, the color and ambience, and the star burst effect.

Welcome to CR. Hope to see more of your photos.


----------



## serendipidy (Mar 17, 2014)

5D3, 70-200Lii @ 70mm, handheld




Makapu'u beach lookout, Oahu, Hawaii by EricJ777, on Flickr

@200mm




3 surfers @ Makapu'u beach lookout, Oahu, Hawaii by EricJ777, on Flickr

@70mm




Bellows Beach, Windward Oahu, Hawaii by EricJ777, on Flickr


----------



## Sporgon (Mar 17, 2014)

Colour version of an earlier back & white picture of a sea fret coming down on Flamborough Head, England


----------



## Click (Mar 17, 2014)

eml58 said:


> Antarctica is an amazing place, needs a Phase One to do it justice I think, but the thing that surprised me was the actual lack of colour, it's pretty well shades of Blue & White, which is why it converts reasonably well to B&W.



The B&W is beautiful, but I prefer the color version. Well done Edward.


----------



## Click (Mar 17, 2014)

Varg said:


> Hi, guys! This is my first post. Hope you like it.
> 
> http://500px.com/photo/62792259





Very nice first post Varg... And welcome to CR


----------



## Sporgon (Mar 17, 2014)

Click said:


> eml58 said:
> 
> 
> > Antarctica is an amazing place, needs a Phase One to do it justice I think, but the thing that surprised me was the actual lack of colour, it's pretty well shades of Blue & White, which is why it converts reasonably well to B&W.
> ...



For me it's definitely the black n White ! That pictures got a power to it that does Antartica justice - for me at any rate !


----------



## Varg (Mar 17, 2014)

Thanks!



serendipidy said:


> Varg said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, guys! This is my first post. Hope you like it.
> ...





Click said:


> Varg said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, guys! This is my first post. Hope you like it.
> ...


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 18, 2014)

eml58 said:


> endiendo said:
> 
> 
> > I'm so sorry to see that it is in B&W.
> ...


Awesome Antarctica.


----------



## endiendo (Mar 18, 2014)

@eml58
Yes, What a beautiful color photo !! It's really the "waow effect"..
Did you have a polarizer / uv to avoid the "too much blue" ?

Very nice shot, very nice place, and I think very nice trip..


----------



## CarlTN (Mar 19, 2014)

eml58 said:


> endiendo said:
> 
> 
> > I'm so sorry to see that it is in B&W.
> ...



Nice one!


----------



## CarlTN (Mar 19, 2014)

serendipidy said:


> 5D3, 70-200Lii @ 70mm, handheld
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You get a lovely saturation in the blues on that second one, well done!


----------



## MarcD (Mar 19, 2014)

One of my first attempts to use my new neutral density filter. 
Shot at Samara Beach - Costa Rica.

EOS 70D - EF 17-40L


----------



## expatinasia (Mar 20, 2014)

eml58 said:


> endiendo said:
> 
> 
> > I'm so sorry to see that it is in B&W.
> ...



Wow, wow, wow. Amazing shot - both in colour and B&W - Edward. Wow, wow, wow.


----------



## hovland (Mar 20, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> hovland said:
> 
> 
> > North Sea, UK sector
> ...


Yes I know you’re feeling. I have a lot of pictures also that I hesitate to post due to company policies. But as long as i keep my postings to rigs and vessels that is not in our operations, or have been or can be connected to any operation I have been involved in, I’m free to post.


----------



## CarlTN (Mar 21, 2014)

MarcD said:


> One of my first attempts to use my new neutral density filter.
> Shot at Samara Beach - Costa Rica.
> 
> EOS 70D - EF 17-40L



Slightly a dark exposure lacking some "punch", but I like the smoothness of the water!


----------



## Eli (Mar 23, 2014)

http://elindaire.smugmug.com/


----------



## petach (Mar 23, 2014)

6d 70/300L combo. Doubtful Sound, NZ.

the boat was rocking in rough waters, the wind blasted the deck........this is the sharpest from a machine gun approach. Small rocky outcrop scoured by waves at the mouth of the sound to the Tasman Sea




Doubtful Sound Wave by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr


----------



## wildlifeandmore (Mar 24, 2014)

Dug this one up from back in November of 2008 in Western North Carolina. Looking Glass Falls is in Pisgah National Forest and one of many really nice waterfalls in the area.
Photo info:
Canon 40D
Canon 10/22mm f/3.5-4.5
17mm
f/8
1 second
100 iso


----------



## serendipidy (Mar 25, 2014)

CarlTN said:


> serendipidy said:
> 
> 
> > 5D3, 70-200Lii @ 70mm, handheld
> ...



Carl,
Thanks for your kind words. I enjoy and learn from your comments on this site.
Cheers


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 25, 2014)

wildlifeandmore said:


> Dug this one up from back in November of 2008 in Western North Carolina. Looking Glass Falls is in Pisgah National Forest and one of many really nice waterfalls in the area.
> Photo info:
> Canon 40D
> Canon 10/22mm f/3.5-4.5
> ...


Beautiful!


----------



## CarlTN (Mar 25, 2014)

serendipidy said:


> CarlTN said:
> 
> 
> > serendipidy said:
> ...



You are most welcome, and I can learn from your photography!!


----------



## CarlTN (Mar 25, 2014)

wildlifeandmore said:


> Dug this one up from back in November of 2008 in Western North Carolina. Looking Glass Falls is in Pisgah National Forest and one of many really nice waterfalls in the area.
> Photo info:
> Canon 40D
> Canon 10/22mm f/3.5-4.5
> ...



Beautiful!


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 25, 2014)

expatinasia said:


> Wow, wow, wow. Wow, wow, wow.


I think you caught the Suraponitis ;D


----------



## wildlifeandmore (Apr 3, 2014)

Jackson Lake shoreline in Grand Teton National Park. Shot mid day using a Big Stopper.

Canon 5D Mark II
Canon 17-40L at 17mm
f/22
54 seconds
50 iso
Lee Big Stopper


----------



## jrista (Apr 3, 2014)

Really wonderful images lately, everyone! WildlifeAndMore, that Jackson Lake photo is amazing. That is such a beautiful region, one of my favorite (and I only get to it every few years! )


----------



## DWalla (Apr 3, 2014)

Shot this on my 40D a few years back.








Camera Canon EOS 40D
LensSigma 15mm
Focal Length 15mm
Shutter Speed 1/1000
Aperture f/22
ISO/Film 100


----------



## wildlifeandmore (Apr 3, 2014)

jrista said:


> Really wonderful images lately, everyone! WildlifeAndMore, that Jackson Lake photo is amazing. That is such a beautiful region, one of my favorite (and I only get to it every few years! )


Thank you jrista


----------



## Eldar (Apr 5, 2014)

06:30am, frost in the air and a lonely Great Crested Grebe waiting for his mate.
1DX, 600mm f4L IS II, 1.4xIII extender


----------



## ERHP (Apr 11, 2014)

One from my last trip to Big Sur, Salmon Creek Falls. 




5D MK III - 24-70 f/2.8 v1 @ 51mm 1/6 : f/20 : ISO 100


----------



## Eldar (Apr 16, 2014)

Hvalstrand Bad (bath) by the Oslo fjord, an early March morning. 
5DIII, Zeiss Otus 55/1.4, 1/1000s, f1.4, ISO100


----------



## Sporgon (Apr 16, 2014)

Eldar said:


> Hvalstrand Bad (bath) by the Oslo fjord, an early March morning.
> 5DIII, Zeiss Otus 55/1.4, 1/1000s, f1.4, ISO100



That's a nice example for f1.4 being used in landscape photography ! 1/1000 of a second at ISO 100 when the sun's gone down. Love it !


----------



## Eldar (Apr 16, 2014)

Sporgon said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > Hvalstrand Bad (bath) by the Oslo fjord, an early March morning.
> ...


Thanks Sporgon, but it was actually at 6am in the morning


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 17, 2014)

Constance Creek, near Ottawa, Canada.... The ice is finally out so I am going canoeing this weekend!


----------



## dpc (Apr 21, 2014)

Inner harbour, Victoria, BC


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 21, 2014)

Constance Creek, Near Ottawa, Canada...

The spring flood has started... it's kind of cool to take the canoe and go for a paddle through the forest.

The shot is five pictures at 17mm (portrait) on a crop camera stitched together.


----------



## dpc (Apr 21, 2014)

Rocky beach at low tide at Clover Point, Victoria, BC.


----------



## Eldar (Apr 21, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> Constance Creek, Near Ottawa, Canada...
> 
> The spring flood has started... it's kind of cool to take the canoe and go for a paddle through the forest.
> 
> The shot is five pictures at 17mm (portrait) on a crop camera stitched together.


That´s a cool image Don!


----------



## EvilZeev228 (Apr 24, 2014)

Here is my share....hope u guys like it =)


----------



## shutterskys (Apr 24, 2014)

Here's my $0.02, shot at Lake Taupo, New Zealand, earlier this year on my 7D


----------



## dpc (Apr 25, 2014)

Another shot of the inner harbour in Victoria BC.


----------



## EvilZeev228 (Apr 25, 2014)

2nd photo is HDR


----------



## dpc (Apr 25, 2014)

Part of the coast along the Pacific at Victoria BC.


----------



## dpc (Apr 26, 2014)

Lone pelican standing on the fish ladder at the weir on the South Saskatchewan River at Saskatoon SK. Not much of a picture, but...


----------



## dpc (Apr 26, 2014)

Summer shot of the weir on the South Saskatchewan River at Saskatoon. There's a tiny pelican flying by on the lower right of the picture.


----------



## dpc (Apr 28, 2014)

Pacific Ocean kicking up a bit of a fuss off Ogden Point, Victoria BC.


----------



## Sporgon (Apr 28, 2014)

A change of pace from all these razor sharp shots


----------



## dpc (Apr 28, 2014)

Sporgon said:


> A change of pace from all these razor sharp shots




Atmospheric. Somewhere in Middle Earth, I presume?


----------



## Sporgon (Apr 28, 2014)

dpc said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > A change of pace from all these razor sharp shots
> ...



Gandalf's resting on his stick just out of shot ! I just popped out to see where the trolls come from. 

Thanks


----------



## siegsAR (Apr 29, 2014)

Sporgon said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Sporgon said:
> ...



So the tree from the movie Big Fish is in Middle Earth? Coz I'm sure thats right there in your photo Sporgon. ;D

Part of a 4 step waterfall some minutes walk from the house.




Water From the Doorway by Le ARchie, on Flickr


----------



## Sporgon (Apr 29, 2014)

siegsAR said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > dpc said:
> ...



You're probably right. I live in the middle of a film set. Here's Fin Raziel's island from 'Willow', one of my all-time favourite movies.


----------



## CarlTN (Apr 30, 2014)

Sporgon said:


> A change of pace from all these razor sharp shots



Did you just focus close on nothing to get the blurring?


----------



## Sporgon (Apr 30, 2014)

CarlTN said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > A change of pace from all these razor sharp shots
> ...



It was shot on a 28 mil at about f2.2 and I focused on the tree branches, either above or on the reflection in the water, I can't remember. At a focusing distance of about 3m the dof was about 1.5m so I had to focus on a specific part of the picture that I wanted in focus. There was a little mist rising from the pond which helped.


----------



## CarlTN (Apr 30, 2014)

Sporgon said:


> CarlTN said:
> 
> 
> > Sporgon said:
> ...



Interesting. Did it take a few shots to get the focus you wanted?


----------



## Sporgon (Apr 30, 2014)

CarlTN said:


> Interesting. Did it take a few shots to get the focus you wanted?



No, I knew the effect I wanted to produce and the fine tree branches were an easy target. I did try a few shot focused far and near, but as is often the case for myself, the first shot was the one I wanted.


----------



## dpc (Apr 30, 2014)

Lunenburg harbour, Nova Scotia


----------



## siegsAR (May 7, 2014)

^ I like the vague reflection on the water, it looks metallic.


Lower part of the waterfall.




Aqua by Le ARchie, on Flickr


----------



## ckwaller (May 8, 2014)

Here's one taken last night:


----------



## jrista (May 8, 2014)

Wonderful shot, ckwaller! 

Wish I could see a larger version without that massively intrusive watermark, though. I know people like to protect their work, but when the watermark totally kills the image, I honestly wonder what the point is. ;P


----------



## ckwaller (May 9, 2014)

jrista said:


> Wonderful shot, ckwaller!
> 
> Wish I could see a larger version without that massively intrusive watermark, though. I know people like to protect their work, but when the watermark totally kills the image, I honestly wonder what the point is. ;P



Thanks, jrista! Believe me, I would have preferred to post the shot without my watermark. However, I've done this in the past (on other forums/sites) and wound up finding my photos being used by other people/companies without my permission. That's never any fun, haha!

Now, I link directly from my site which automatically stamps my watermark on all images to deter any theft.


----------



## Eldar (May 9, 2014)

ckwaller said:


> jrista said:
> 
> 
> > Wonderful shot, ckwaller!
> ...


There are lots of people here, with watermarks. But most of them put it in the periphery to make sure the image is worth viewing. To be honest, even though I may agree with jrista that your image seem to be a good one, I did not even consider spending time on it because you watermark ruins it completely.


----------



## Sporgon (May 9, 2014)

Eldar said:


> To be honest, even though I may agree with jrista that your image seem to be a good one, I did not even consider spending time on it because you watermark ruins it completely.



+1

You can use invisible watermarks anyway. I just post images at 740 px across now, the maximum for seeing full width on CR as well. If people want to nick 740 px images from Building Panoramics I just let it go, as long as they are not being used by the thief for blatant profit. 

Also if you're just showing a picture or CR, as opposed to trying to show resolution for instance, very small images are much better on the website.


----------



## Click (May 10, 2014)

3kramd5 said:


> kinda sorta waterscape. I got really lucky with the time of day on this tour at Hearst Castle.




Very nice shot


----------



## jrista (May 10, 2014)

ckwaller said:


> jrista said:
> 
> 
> > Wonderful shot, ckwaller!
> ...



I understand, but there are ways of doing watermarks that don't deaden the photo. The way your doing it now, it really does just...kill any real viewing pleasure. I mean, I know the photo is truly amazing, but...it's not...not the way it's currently presented. 

You can still watermark, you just don't need to do it in a photo-deadening way like you have now. Studies have been done that show that even a very small watermark, just an artists or company name relatively near the center (doesn't even have to be AT the dead center) of a photo is enough to kill off over 90% of potential "thieves". Thieves are in quotes because the vast majority of this kind of theft is just people sharing photos they like, without the notion that they are actually stealing entering their heads. The other ~10% are those who might be real thieves. Real thieves may be smart enough to remove a watermark from the very peripheral edge of a photo, but most won't bother if the watermark is even relatively centered. It's just too much work, so it cuts out the majority of potential theft. 

Then there are the top 1-2% of viewers who are dedicated thieves. Those are the ones you would really have to worry about...except that it really doesn't matter what you do, because if they are intent on stealing your work, they are going to find a way to steal your work. These days, it isn't all that difficult to entirely eliminate semi-translucent watermarks like you have. There are even actions and plugins for photoshop that can automate the process, automatically identify watermarks and automatically "scrub" them out of the image while leaving behind no obviously visible artifacts of their prior presence. There are also other tools, like EXIFTool, which allow hardcore thieves to either obliterate the exif data, or change any of it to whatever they want...exif is the "hard coded" details about the camera used and all that, as well as photographer copyright and the like, so a clever thief could change the photographer name and copyright and even change information about what camera was used to take the shot. The top 1-2% of thieves who are hell bent on taking your work and presenting it as their own WILL figure out how to do this. It's been done. One of the worst places on the net for this kind of thing is DeviantArt.com, a place where I used to hang out for over a decade...I saw a lot of theft like that, there were countless forum threads on the subject, people discussed the means by which they tried to protect their work with watermarks, etc. and most fail. 

There is also the point where you consider theft of a photo posted online to be an actual issue. If you were sharing very large scale versions, say wallpaper sizes (1280x720, 1920x1200, etc.) then watermarking is definitely more meaningful. Given the size you've shared your photo here...I honestly don't see the point of watermarking at all. As mentioned before, and by others...it really just kills any viewing pleasure for the photo, the watermark is INCREDIBLY intrusive, and it just screams "DON'T YOU EVEN THINK ABOUT THINKING ABOUT STEALING MY TINY LITTLE PHOTO!!!! AAARGGG!! BACK! BACK! NOOO, STOP THINKING IT!" That's what a lot of people are going to see when they see photos with giant watermarks right in the center. It's just an unpleasant thing for someone who wants to admire it for it's beauty (and honestly, it's one of the best waterscapes shared here so far! It's amazing! I want to see more of your work!), and who could care less about stealing it period, let alone an itsy bitsy 300x450 pixel image.  So, it boils down to...are you really so hell bent on protecting even tiny replications of your work that you insist on putting such a huge watermark over it? Or might it just be worth reducing the watermark to a small, less intrusive size that is still primarily as effective (according to studies) against the vast majority of theft as a large watermark, so that your viewers can truly appreciate your photographic eye and the amazing scenes you photograph?

I don't mean for this to sound harsh, I simply wanted to offer my honest opinion of what your watermarks do to your work, and maybe offer you an option for keeping your watermarks without deadening the impact of your work to viewers. Without really opening the door to tons of theft (assuming that the "theft" of a tiny 300x450 pixel version is even something to worry about in the first place. ;P)


----------



## Valvebounce (May 11, 2014)

Hi Eldar. 
I'm with you there, in fact there are some watermarks that are quite subtle, much more so than this one but their placement will mean I just pass the picture by because I can't be trying to look behind the watermark for an image.
I'm sure we all understand the desire to protect our property, after all we lock our cars and houses, but there are places and ways to watermark without destroying the image. 

Cheers Graham.



Eldar said:


> There are lots of people here, with watermarks. But most of them put it in the periphery to make sure the image is worth viewing. To be honest, even though I may agree with jrista that your image seem to be a good one, I did not even consider spending time on it because you watermark ruins it completely.


----------



## jannatul18 (May 14, 2014)

All of the waterfall pictures look like beautiful wallpapers.


----------



## siegsAR (May 14, 2014)

Click said:


> 3kramd5 said:
> 
> 
> > kinda sorta waterscape. I got really lucky with the time of day on this tour at Hearst Castle.
> ...



Very nice indeed, good use of color and light.




Three Kings by Le ARchie, on Flickr


----------



## jrista (May 14, 2014)

siegsAR said:


> Three Kings by Le ARchie, on Flickr



Very nice. Love that long-exposure fogging of coastlines like that. Nice, rich contrast, too!


----------



## Eldar (May 14, 2014)

jrista said:


> Very nice. Love that long-exposure fogging of coastlines like that. Nice, rich contrast, too!


And a lovely watermark


----------



## jrista (May 14, 2014)

Eldar said:


> jrista said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice. Love that long-exposure fogging of coastlines like that. Nice, rich contrast, too!
> ...



LOL. That too.


----------



## siegsAR (May 15, 2014)

jrista said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > jrista said:
> ...



Aha, LOL. ;D

Thanks Eldar, jrista. I've got mostly coastlines to shoot for now. Its the peak of the summer/sunny season here and color is good but contrast can be harsh sometimes.


----------



## Sporgon (May 16, 2014)

Shot on a misty morning in the English Lake District.


----------



## Eldar (May 16, 2014)

Sporgon said:


> Shot on a misty morning in the English Lake District.


Lovely image Sporgon! I love the colors, mist and mood of the English (and Scottish) countryside.


----------



## Sporgon (May 17, 2014)

Eldar said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > Shot on a misty morning in the English Lake District.
> ...



Many thanks Eldar !

The Romans are on record as having called England 'the land of mist and rain'. Guess some things don't change !


----------



## Valvebounce (May 19, 2014)

Hi Folks.
I hope these count as waterscapes, they were taken for the water not the land! Chucked the camera gear in the car when I took the misses to a birthday party for a freind in a motor bike club, I'm not fussed by bikes so thought I would go look for some pictures!

Both taken handheld, cold wind cold hands! ;D




IMG_5087 by Valvebounce25, on Flickr

Camera	Canon EOS 7D
Exposure	0.002 sec (1/500)
Aperture	f/2.8
Focal Length	70 mm
ISO Speed	800
Exposure Bias	+1/3 EV





IMG_5088 by Valvebounce25, on Flickr

Camera	Canon EOS 7D
Exposure	0.003 sec (1/400)
Aperture	f/2.8
Focal Length	70 mm
ISO Speed	800
Exposure Bias	+1/3 EV

Cheers Graham.


----------



## Sporgon (May 23, 2014)

'The Strid"; where the River Warfe in Northern England is constricted through a narrow gap about six feet wide, though here it is flooding over the top. The water through the gap is also incredibly deep, about sixty feet. When not in flood it looks inviting enough to jump across, and many people have died trying. It's wider than it looks and once in the water people get sucked under by the currents.


----------



## Sporgon (Jun 2, 2014)

A five frame panoramic shot of Richmond Falls on the River Warfe, just below the walls of Richmond Castle. 

5DII + 24-70 f4 IS


----------



## surapon (Jun 2, 2014)

My Waterscape.
Enjoy.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Jun 2, 2014)

My Waterscape.
Enjoy.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Jun 2, 2014)

My Waterscape.
Enjoy.
Surapon


----------



## kapitaen (Jun 2, 2014)

One of my favorite waterscapes:







gretings from Wuppertal / Germany
Christian Stüben


----------



## Sporgon (Jun 3, 2014)

Aysgarth Falls on the River Ure in the Yorkshire Dales,England. This is the 'Upper Falls' and was used in the 1991 film 'Robin Hood, Prince of Thieves', where Kevin Costner ( Robin Hood) fights Nick Brimble ( Little John ) for passage over the river. 

In fact in the film Robin really got about on his way home to Nottingham in England. He lands at the White Cliffs of Dover on the South coast, meets some of the Sheriff's men on Hadrian's Wall - on the border with Scotland, then fights Little John over the River Ure in the Yorkshire Dales, before meeting up with maid Marian.'Everything I do I do it for you' Brian Adams song that went with the film. 

A ten frame pano, five across, two up, making a 60 x 90 mm format at about 100 mp. 

6D + 24-70 f4 IS @ 65 mm. 1/400, f11, ISO here and there.


----------



## mackguyver (Jun 3, 2014)

Two shots from last weekend at St Marks National Wildlife Refuge in Florida (a.k.a. my second home). It's a rather hostile place where movement is restricted to levees and you're surrounded by mosquitoes, biting flies, snakes, alligators, bears, sharks, and other nasty creatures. It's also humid, hot, and covered in dense thorns, cacti, and poisonous vegetation, but I go down there every chance I get. 

This was a textbook shoot for me. I checked the moon cycle & temperatures and knew it would be a bad time for wildlife, so I checked the cloud cover predictions (60-80%) and realized that the sunrise had a good chance of being nice. I used the Photographer's Ephemeris to check the sun position at a couple of spots I had scouted the previous week. I got there 40 minutes before sunrise and set up my 5DIII and TS-E 17 f/4. It was windy, so I dialed down to f/8, bumped up the ISO and struggled to adjust tilt in the dark. I set my bracket to 2 stops and prepared for dawn. The first glow appeared and I emphasized the sky by shooting with upward shift. As the sun came up, I shifted the lens down to include the aquatic plants and reflection. The dynamic range was too high, so I ended up blending two exposures in the second shot with a simple layer mask/gradient to mimic a split ND filter. Not my best work, but I'm pleased with both shots and more so with my planning & execution.

Twilight (f/8, 1/30s, ISO 1600):




And a little while later after sunrise (f/8, 1/30s (+2EV) and 1/125s, ISO 400)::


----------



## Click (Jun 3, 2014)

I really like the first shot. Beautiful sky. Well done mackguyver.


----------



## mackguyver (Jun 4, 2014)

Thanks, Click!


----------



## 2n10 (Jun 4, 2014)

One of mine of beautiful Lake Tahoe


----------



## Sporgon (Jun 5, 2014)

Aysgarth Middle Falls in the Yorkshire Dales, England, on the River Ure. Through the trees you can just see Aysgarth church which is reputed to have the largest grave yard in terms of acres in England.


----------



## Eldar (Jun 5, 2014)

Sporgon said:


> Aysgarth Middle Falls in the Yorkshire Dales, England, on the River Ure. Through the trees you can just see Aysgarth church which is reputed to have the largest grave yard in terms of acres in England.


Very nice Sporgon. I´m off to Scotland tomorrow, hoping for some good light!


----------



## Sporgon (Jun 5, 2014)

Eldar said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > Aysgarth Middle Falls in the Yorkshire Dales, England, on the River Ure. Through the trees you can just see Aysgarth church which is reputed to have the largest grave yard in terms of acres in England.
> ...



Many thanks, Eldar. Best of luck with the weather in Scotland. Saturday and Sunday looking more settled up there, possible rain on Monday and then Tuesday quite wet. 

Bring back some good pictures !


----------



## petach (Jun 8, 2014)

Maldon, Essex with a 6D/24mm TS combo




Maldon 060614 by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr



Maldon 060614 by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr



Maldon 060614 by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr



Maldon 060614 by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr



Maldon 060614 by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jun 8, 2014)

petach said:


> Maldon, Essex with a 6D/24mm TS combo




Very nice series Petach. My favorites are 3rd and 4th. Well done.


----------



## Sporgon (Jun 16, 2014)

Hardraw Force in the Yorkshire Dales, England, 

5DII + 28/f1.8

and Aysgarth Upper Falls

5DII + 85/f1.8


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 16, 2014)

Last week in Labrador, Canada


----------



## lion rock (Jun 17, 2014)

A few of mine.
First: Crabtree Falls, VA.
Four of HaLong Bay, Vietnam.
Sixth: James River, VA.

Crabtree Fall was with a Big Stopper long exposure.
-r


----------



## petach (Jun 17, 2014)

Click said:


> petach said:
> 
> 
> > Maldon, Essex with a 6D/24mm TS combo
> ...



thank you


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jun 17, 2014)

Mono Lake



Mono Lake 20 Oct 2013 3825 © Keith Breazeal-2 by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr



Mono Lane Sunset wide people 20 Oct 2013 3849 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr


----------



## tomscott (Jun 17, 2014)

Dug out one that was one of my first images 2006 Barton Fell, Ullswater Cumbria, UK


Barton Fell, Lake Ullswater, Cumbria by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr


Similar location a few weeks back on a miserable day



Barton Fell, Ullswater, Cumbria by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr

Aira Force, Ullswater, Cumbria



Aira Force Waterfall, Ullswater, Cumbria by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr



Aira Force Waterfall, Ullswater, Cumbria by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr



Aira Force Waterfall, Ullswater, Cumbria by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr



Aira Force Waterfall, Ullswater, Cumbria by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jun 17, 2014)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Mono Lake



Great shots. Well done Keith.


----------



## dhr90 (Jun 17, 2014)

Heybridge Basin, Essex. One of the few times I've been here when the tide was in, I usually time it poorly.



Abandoned by Matt Roberts101, on Flickr


----------



## Kahuna (Jun 18, 2014)

Matei Fiji


----------



## Eldar (Jul 5, 2014)

The magnificent waterfall Aldeyjarfoss in the north of Iceland. Look at the structures in the rocks. It tells a story of a very dramatic creation of a young island (app. 7.000 years old).

5DIII, Zeiss Distagon 15mm f2.8
1/500s, f5.6, ISO200


----------



## Eldar (Jul 5, 2014)

This is Gullfoss in Iceland, the largest waterfall in Europe. Quite spectacular.

5DIII, Zeiss Otus 55mm f1.4, CPL


----------



## lion rock (Jul 5, 2014)

Beautiful and magnificent Gullfoss! Thanks Eldar.
-r


----------



## tomscott (Jul 16, 2014)

Here are a few images of Haweswater Resevoir in Cumbria I took as part of a commission of the British Company United Utilities

5DMKIII with 16-35mm F2.8 MKII, 70-200mm F2.8 IS MKII and Polariser and 10 stop ND



Haweswater Reservoir, Derelict Barn, Corpse Road, Cumbria by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr



Haweswater Reservoir, Derelict Barn, Corpse Road, Cumbria by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr



Haweswater Reservoir, Corpse Road, Cumbria by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr



Haweswater Reservoir, Corpse Road, Cumbria by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr



Haweswater Reservoir, Cumbria by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr



Haweswater Reservoir, Cumbria by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr



Haweswater Tower, Haweswater Resevoir, Cumbria by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr



Haweswater Tower, Haweswater Resevoir, Cumbria by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr



Haweswater moonscape, Haweswater Reservoir, Derelict Barn, Corpse Road, Cumbria by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr

This one is completely lit by the moon shot at 11-30pm, the night before the super moon last week.



Haweswater Reservoir Sunrise, Cumbria by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr

Sunrise


----------



## Jeevz (Jul 17, 2014)

Slangkop Lighthouse Sunset by Sanjeev Deo on 500px


----------



## siegsAR (Jul 19, 2014)

From last week's fullmoon.




Tranquillity by ARSiega, on Flickr


----------



## candyman (Jul 19, 2014)

tomscott said:


> Here are a few images of Haweswater Resevoir in Cumbria I took as part of a commission of the British Company United Utilities
> 
> 5DMKIII with 16-35mm F2.8 MKII, 70-200mm F2.8 IS MKII and Polariser and 10 stop ND
> 
> ...




That's a very nice serie!
What is the story about the tower? What is it? part of a lost castle?


----------



## candyman (Jul 19, 2014)

Jeevz said:


> Slangkop Lighthouse Sunset by Sanjeev Deo on 500px



Wonderful and good timing of the day!


----------



## candyman (Jul 19, 2014)

siegsAR said:


> From last week's fullmoon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Great photo! Nice results with the 70D and 800 ISO


----------



## tomscott (Jul 21, 2014)

@candyman, thank you.

The Mosedale valley had a village in the middle before it was flooded and dammed to make a reservoir in 1929, creating a supply of water for Manchester. They removed and relocated the village, there was a church and made the water tower out of the old church. The water tower houses the Dam control. 

Few more from Haweswater Cumbria



Haweswater Resevoir, Cumbria by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr



Haweswater Resevoir, Cumbria by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr

My camping spot 



Haweswater Resevoir, Corpse Road, Cumbria by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr



Haweswater Resevoir, Corpse Road, Cumbria by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr

Moonlit



Moonlit Haweswater Resevoir, Corpse Road, Cumbria by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr



Moonlit Haweswater Resevoir, Corpse Road, Cumbria by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr



Haweswater Resevoir, Corpse Road, Cumbria by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr



Haweswater Resevoir, Cumbria by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr

Haweswater Dam



Haweswater Resevoir, Cumbria by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jul 21, 2014)

Great spot for camping. Lovely pictures.


----------



## nineyards (Jul 21, 2014)

Fog Bank on the North Saskatchewan River


----------



## davejdoe (Jul 21, 2014)

Andrew Haydon Park in Ottawa. Shot is facing West on the Ottawa River.


6D - 35mm 1.4 Art - Variable ND - ISO 50 - 30 sec - f11 - Remote Shutter - AWB



Andrew Haydon Park by davejdoe, on Flickr


----------



## siegsAR (Jul 21, 2014)

Thanks candyman.

That's the best I can get out of the Canon EF 75-300 USM III, soft lens, given to me almost for free. Gonna upgrade my tele soon, as I'm starting to use it more and more.


----------



## candyman (Jul 21, 2014)

tomscott said:


> @candyman, thank you.
> 
> The Mosedale valley had a village in the middle before it was flooded and dammed to make a reservoir in 1929, creating a supply of water for Manchester. They removed and relocated the village, there was a church and made the water tower out of the old church. The water tower houses the Dam control.




That's an interesting story. Never thought the tower was part of a church.


Nice followup serie. I like the camping spot. Not afraid that with a storm you will get stones on the tent?


----------



## candyman (Jul 21, 2014)

siegsAR said:


> Thanks candyman.
> 
> That's the best I can get out of the Canon EF 75-300 USM III, soft lens, given to me almost for free. Gonna upgrade my tele soon, as I'm starting to use it more and more.




Right...and the upgrade will be 70-300L? It is a wonderful lens


----------



## tomscott (Jul 21, 2014)

candyman said:


> tomscott said:
> 
> 
> > @candyman, thank you.
> ...



Sorry it wasn't made from the left over of the church it was made with its parts after being dismantled.

Well those derelict barn buildings have sat for 150+ years, so no not really. Dry stone walling is very strong and stands the test of time  each stone is very heavy and would take quite a storm to remove them. Of corse I made sure there were no loose stones on the top before pitching!


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 22, 2014)

Hi Tom. 
Do I detect a bit of the graphic designer popping out in these two, cloud formation looks very similar, but the top one seems to be over a very grey sky whereas the bottom one is blue. Or is it just the typical, wait a few minutes and the season you want will be here, changeable weather?
Very nice either way. 

Cheers Graham. 



tomscott said:


> @candyman, thank you.
> 
> The Mosedale valley had a village in the middle before it was flooded and dammed to make a reservoir in 1929, creating a supply of water for Manchester. They removed and relocated the village, there was a church and made the water tower out of the old church. The water tower houses the Dam control.
> 
> ...


----------



## tomscott (Jul 22, 2014)

That is interesting actually there isn't any extra post processing, single exposure from the original all of the sky is blown out but the blue reflection is certainly there. I was using a polariser to remove the reflection where the stump is so you could see it. and using recovery thats what came up. I would say its the effect of the polariser.

Other than that don't really know! lol Anyone got any ideas?

The second one the polariser was rotated toward the sky and mountains to emphasise the colour and depth as the clear water would be a distraction.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 23, 2014)

Hi Tom. 
Thank you for explaining that, it makes sense that a polariser would bring out one and suppress the other. 

Cheers Graham.



tomscott said:


> That is interesting actually there isn't any extra post processing, single exposure from the original all of the sky is blown out but the blue reflection is certainly there. I was using a polariser to remove the reflection where the stump is so you could see it. and using recovery thats what came up. I would say its the effect of the polariser.
> 
> Other than that don't really know! lol Anyone got any ideas?
> 
> The second one the polariser was rotated toward the sky and mountains to emphasise the colour and depth as the clear water would be a distraction.


----------



## jrista (Jul 23, 2014)

Wonderful photos the last few pages, guys. Truly. The Cumbria photos are really amazing, what a vista.


----------



## tomscott (Jul 23, 2014)

Thanks jrista!


----------



## Vossie (Aug 22, 2014)

Taken at the base of the Stubaier gletscher in Austria.
5D3 with 16-35 2.8 l II @ 16mm with Lee big stopper; 66 sec at f/16


----------



## Click (Aug 22, 2014)

Nicely done Vossie.


----------



## njwhitworth (Aug 22, 2014)

The Torre des Savinar with the island of Es Vedra in the background, Ibiza, Balearic Islands, Spain


----------



## Click (Aug 22, 2014)

That's a beautiful shot. 8) Well done Nick.


----------



## njwhitworth (Aug 22, 2014)

Thanks Click, I wish I was back there right now, the UK summer doesn't really compare.


----------



## jrista (Aug 28, 2014)

A couple shots of North Fork Platt, off 285 in Colorado:




















A couple more off CR-60, a back road turn to the north off 285 in Colorado:


----------



## moreorless (Aug 28, 2014)




----------



## Vossie (Aug 28, 2014)

One of the thermal pools on the shore of Lake Yellowstone (visible in the back). Taken in 2009 with a 30D and EF-S 10-22 @ 12 mm, ISO 100, 1/200, f/10


----------



## petach (Aug 28, 2014)

Hanningfield Reservoir, Essex at sun up.
6d, 70-300L combo



Hanningfield Sunrise by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr



Sunrise, Hanningfield by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr


----------



## mackguyver (Aug 28, 2014)




----------



## petach (Aug 28, 2014)

mackguyver said:


>



such drama, above and below! dig this b&w very much. Love clouds and moody b/w like this


----------



## Stig (Aug 28, 2014)

Iž, Croatia


----------



## mackguyver (Aug 29, 2014)

petach said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Thanks petach. I'm planning to enter a photo contest (there's one I enter each year) and was digging through my old shots and found this one. I tweaked it a bit last night, but it's fun to find some old gems


----------



## distant.star (Aug 29, 2014)

.
SUNRISE SURF


----------



## IslanderMV (Aug 30, 2014)

Rough winter day


----------



## nineyards (Aug 30, 2014)

Big Lake, Strathcona County near St. Albert Alberta


----------



## candyman (Aug 30, 2014)

distant.star said:


> .
> SUNRISE SURF


Great shot. No-one yet in the water and the beach patrol still having breakfast ;-)


----------



## candyman (Aug 30, 2014)

IslanderMV said:


> Rough winter day




That's - I guess - a bit too tough for surfing ...
Wonderful in B&W!


----------



## candyman (Aug 30, 2014)

nineyards said:


> Big Lake, Strathcona County near St. Albert Alberta




Nice colors nineyards. Great picture.
Are those fish causing the circles?


----------



## Click (Aug 30, 2014)

IslanderMV said:


> Rough winter day



I really lie this scene. Very nice B&W.


----------



## nineyards (Aug 30, 2014)

candyman said:


> nineyards said:
> 
> 
> > Big Lake, Strathcona County near St. Albert Alberta
> ...



Thank you candyman
I believe it's floating vegetation


----------



## candyman (Aug 30, 2014)

nineyards said:


> candyman said:
> 
> 
> > nineyards said:
> ...




I took a look again and I think you're right.


----------



## IslanderMV (Aug 31, 2014)

Last Christmas along the shore.


----------



## applecider (Aug 31, 2014)

Low tide Oregon coast, on a foggy summer morning.






And low tide with dog.


----------



## IslanderMV (Aug 31, 2014)

applecider said:


> Low tide Oregon coast, on a foggy summer morning.


Like the mystic feel of the haystack pict. Reminds me of CGI landscapes I would create with "Bryce". Nice to see it captured in the real world.


----------



## IslanderMV (Aug 31, 2014)

Moon light surf


----------



## petach (Sep 11, 2014)

is this waterscape? Dunno, it ain't landscape. But here goes. The Tall Ships Festival, Greenwich 2014.



Tall Ships Festival - London 2014 by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr



Tall Ships Festival - London 2014 by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr



Tall Ships Festival - London 2014 by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr



Tall Ships Festival - London 2014 by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr




Tall Ships Festival - London 2014 by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr


and, to finish off the day....watch the sun go down from the park close by



Looking From Greenwich 2 by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr



Looking From Greenwich by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr



Looking From Greenwich 3 by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr


----------



## Click (Sep 11, 2014)

Great series petach. The sun in the last picture is awesome.


----------



## petach (Sep 11, 2014)

Click said:


> Great series petach. The sun in the lats picture is awesome.



thanks, appreciated. An even bigger and better sun last night but.....for the first time..... had no camera with me. The sun was a huge red end of the world type red ball going down in a blaze of glory


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 7, 2014)

Partially frozen stream in northern Ontario.




Untitled by colin|whittaker, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Oct 7, 2014)

Coldhands said:


> Partially frozen stream in northern Ontario.



Nice shot. Well done.


----------

